# C'è speranza?



## miss Dior (11 Aprile 2011)

*C'è speranza?*

Buona sera, è la prima volta che scrivo in un forum . Credo di aver deciso di scrivere qui per condividere la mia esperienza, ma soprattutto per avere l'opinione di chi ha vissuto qualcosa di simile, e farlo senza dover affidare i propri segreti ad un conoscente o pagare un terapeuta perchè ti ascolti . Ho 35 anni, sono stata tradita e ho tradito a mia volta. Ho vissuto entrambe le esperienze , ma quello che mi preoccupa di più è se riuscirò ad uscirne, se riuscirò mai più a tornare ad una vita di coppia serena e spensierata. Ho avuto un marito che tradiva e negava fino a farmi passare per una pazza visionaria , gli parlavo della mia gelosia, dei miei sospetti , del mio dolore nel vederlo flirtare con altre donne .. ma lui negava, negava, negava . Ho finito per ammalarmi chiudendo nella gola un dolore a cui nessuno credeva . E devo ringraziare quella malattia che è stata come uno schiaffo per farmi capire che la cosa più importante era la mia vita e darmi la forza di reagire . Dopo la separazione un nuovo compagno, ma dopo pochi mesi fiuto aria di qualcosa di marcio. Era una specie di dipendente sessuale, scopro, apparentemente un rispettabile uomo d'affari, ma frugando nella sua vita, nelle sue cose, nel suo appartamento scopro un retroscena fatto di incontri con prostitute, pornografia , feticci ... non gliene parlo apertamente, sicura che avrebbe negato spudoratamente . Penso ad una fredda vendetta. Comincio a disprezzarlo, mi fa schifo , e comincio a rallendare la nostra relazione. Fino a quando vado in vacanza con le amiche e al ritorno non mi faccio più trovare . Fino a quando decido di affrontarlo, e con tutta l'apparente serenità di questo mondo gli dico che mi dispiace, ma mi sono innamorata di un altro, più giovane e carino, che mi soddisfa di più. Questo impazzisce, va letteralmente fuori di testa ... devo arrivare a minacciarlo di denunciarlo se non mi lascia in pace. Dopo questa relazione breve ma dolorosa,  arrivo all'attuale relazione .. sembra una persona a posto , ma non mi lascio andare al 100% , sono sempre sul chi vive , fino a quando non scopro anche qui che il mio compagno è registrato ad un sito pornografico . E' stata una reazione istintiva. Con lui non ho parlato. Ho agito . La settimana dopo ero già a letto con il mio istruttore di tennis. Nessun senso di colpa , nessun dolore . Esco con le amiche e civetto come non ho mai fatto, mi dichiaro fidanzata ma ammiccante .. non mi riconosco . Mi trattengo per quel poco di senso del pudore che mi è rimasto, ma più volte in pochi giorni mi son dovuta trattenere molto per non darmi via.  Lui non l'ho ancora lasciato . Sto riflettendo . Di sicuro non l'amo. Vorrei una relazione semplice, pulita, fatta di due persone che si amano. Punto . Mi chiedo se c'è ancora speranza di poterla vivere dopo esperienze come queste. Ho il terrore di essere segnata per il resto dei miei giorni dalle mie paure e dal mio passato. Ditemi che c'è speranza , per favore.


----------



## elena (11 Aprile 2011)

Fermati e datti tempo. Finché c'è tempo  c'è sempre speranza.


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> Buona sera, è la prima volta che scrivo in un forum . Credo di aver deciso di scrivere qui per condividere la mia esperienza, ma soprattutto per avere l'opinione di chi ha vissuto qualcosa di simile, e farlo senza dover affidare i propri segreti ad un conoscente o pagare un terapeuta perchè ti ascolti . Ho 35 anni, sono stata tradita e ho tradito a mia volta. Ho vissuto entrambe le esperienze , ma quello che mi preoccupa di più è se riuscirò ad uscirne, se riuscirò mai più a tornare ad una vita di coppia serena e spensierata. Ho avuto un marito che tradiva e negava fino a farmi passare per una pazza visionaria , gli parlavo della mia gelosia, dei miei sospetti , del mio dolore nel vederlo flirtare con altre donne .. ma lui negava, negava, negava . Ho finito per ammalarmi chiudendo nella gola un dolore a cui nessuno credeva . E devo ringraziare quella malattia che è stata come uno schiaffo per farmi capire che la cosa più importante era la mia vita e darmi la forza di reagire . Dopo la separazione un nuovo compagno, ma dopo pochi mesi fiuto aria di qualcosa di marcio. Era una specie di dipendente sessuale, scopro, apparentemente un rispettabile uomo d'affari, ma frugando nella sua vita, nelle sue cose, nel suo appartamento scopro un retroscena fatto di incontri con prostitute, pornografia , feticci ... non gliene parlo apertamente, sicura che avrebbe negato spudoratamente . Penso ad una fredda vendetta. Comincio a disprezzarlo, mi fa schifo , e comincio a rallendare la nostra relazione. Fino a quando vado in vacanza con le amiche e al ritorno non mi faccio più trovare . Fino a quando decido di affrontarlo, e con tutta l'apparente serenità di questo mondo gli dico che mi dispiace, ma mi sono innamorata di un altro, più giovane e carino, che mi soddisfa di più. Questo impazzisce, va letteralmente fuori di testa ... devo arrivare a minacciarlo di denunciarlo se non mi lascia in pace. Dopo questa relazione breve ma dolorosa, arrivo all'attuale relazione .. sembra una persona a posto , ma non mi lascio andare al 100% , sono sempre sul chi vive , fino a quando non scopro anche qui che il mio compagno è registrato ad un sito pornografico . E' stata una reazione istintiva. Con lui non ho parlato. Ho agito . La settimana dopo ero già a letto con il mio istruttore di tennis. Nessun senso di colpa , nessun dolore . Esco con le amiche e civetto come non ho mai fatto, mi dichiaro fidanzata ma ammiccante .. non mi riconosco . Mi trattengo per quel poco di senso del pudore che mi è rimasto, ma più volte in pochi giorni mi son dovuta trattenere molto per non darmi via. Lui non l'ho ancora lasciato . Sto riflettendo . Di sicuro non l'amo. Vorrei una relazione semplice, pulita, fatta di due persone che si amano. Punto . Mi chiedo se c'è ancora speranza di poterla vivere dopo esperienze come queste. Ho il terrore di essere segnata per il resto dei miei giorni dalle mie paure e dal mio passato. Ditemi che c'è speranza , per favore.


 ciao e benvenuta!
scusa ma la cosa che ti da tanto fastidio è che lui sia iscritto ad un sito pornografico?


----------



## miss Dior (11 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao e benvenuta!
> scusa ma la cosa che ti da tanto fastidio è che lui sia iscritto ad un sito pornografico?


.. bhe non solo . ci sono stati altri segnali che mi hanno fatto pensare a sua possibile infedeltà . Solo che non ho voluto andare in cerca di prove . E come se avessi voluto avantaggiarmi. un ragionamento stupido. Ti tradisco prima che lo faccia tu . Essenzialmente questa la mia reazione .


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> .. bhe non solo . ci sono stati altri segnali che mi hanno fatto pensare a sua possibile infedeltà . Solo che non ho voluto andare in cerca di prove . E come se avessi voluto avantaggiarmi. un ragionamento stupido. Ti tradisco prima che lo faccia tu . Essenzialmente questa la mia reazione .


 bè...forse allora dovresti lasciarlo....no credo che quella che stai percorrendo sia la strada migliore


----------



## miss Dior (11 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bè...forse allora dovresti lasciarlo....no credo che quella che stai percorrendo sia la strada migliore


questo è quello che ho già deciso di fare. Non penso di poter costruire molto su queste basi. Quello che mi chiedo , e che vi chiedo è se da esperienze come questo si esce . Io da quattro anni non riesco a venirne fuori.


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> questo è quello che ho già deciso di fare. Non penso di poter costruire molto su queste basi. Quello che mi chiedo , e che vi chiedo è se da esperienze come questo si esce . Io da quattro anni non riesco a venirne fuori.


 bè..io sono stata tradita dal mio ex compagno....ma non ho mai tradito; quindi da quel punto di vista non saprei cosa dirti.
per l'essere tradita...se ne esce ma non si dimentica...


----------



## aristocat (11 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> questo è quello che ho già deciso di fare. Non penso di poter costruire molto su queste basi. Quello che mi chiedo , e che vi chiedo è se da esperienze come questo si esce . Io da quattro anni non riesco a venirne fuori.


Karma? :singleeye:
No, a parte tutto, _sinceramente_, e a prescindere da come si sono comportati loro.... a "mente fredda" puoi dire di averli amati? Di aver vissuto in uno stato di grazia, di aver pensato di vivere ogni giorno qualcosa di vero e di autentico con ognuno di loro... la sensazione che ognuno di loro fosse _il tuo uomo?_


----------



## Sole (11 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> E' stata una reazione istintiva. Con lui non ho parlato. Ho agito . La settimana dopo ero già a letto con il mio istruttore di tennis. Nessun senso di colpa , nessun dolore . Esco con le amiche e civetto come non ho mai fatto, mi dichiaro fidanzata ma ammiccante .. non mi riconosco . Mi trattengo per quel poco di senso del pudore che mi è rimasto, ma più volte in pochi giorni mi son dovuta trattenere molto per non darmi via. Lui non l'ho ancora lasciato . Sto riflettendo . Di sicuro non l'amo. Vorrei una relazione semplice, pulita, fatta di due persone che si amano. Punto . Mi chiedo se c'è ancora speranza di poterla vivere dopo esperienze come queste. Ho il terrore di essere segnata per il resto dei miei giorni dalle mie paure e dal mio passato. Ditemi che c'è speranza , per favore.


Ciao.

La prima impressione che ho leggendoti è che tu abbia reagito all'ultima scoperta sull'onda di una rabbia che hai accumulato a partire dal tuo primo tradimento subito.

E' come se, dopo un'escalation di delusione e sofferenza, tu sia 'sbottata' mettendo in atto una serie di comportamenti vendicativi o, probabilmente, anestetizzanti. La spinta ad avere comportamenti sessuali incontrollati può essere l'effetto di una rabbia che ha radici lontane e che, forse, non hai ben rielaborato e inquadrato. Così sei andata avanti, ha raccolto una serie di bollini e, alla fine, hai riscosso il tuo premio.

In realtà, l'unico modo per affrontare certe cose, è parlare e rielaborare. Raccontare balle o andare a letto con mezzo mondo non serve a granchè. 
Relazioni pulite ce ne sono in giro, dipende da cosa intendi tu per pulite.
Relazioni tra persone che non si deluderanno mai? No, non ce ne sono.
La realtà è che, in un modo o nell'altro, tutti possono deluderti, manifestando una parte di sé che non ti piace, un vizio, una debolezza che addirittura disprezzi.

Quello che ho capito io dei rapporti umani è che bisogna darsi la possibilità di conoscere l'altro, ma anche di farsi conoscere per ciò che si è. Solo così ci si può accettare reciprocamente, anche con tutte le nostre debolezze. L'errore è quello di trincerarsi dietro un muro di finzione, di non detto, di rassegnazione. Finchè il rapporto viaggia su due binari (quello dell'apparenza e quello della sostanza) non ci si incontrerà mai e allora stare insieme diventa solo una stupida perdita di tempo.

E' incredibile quanto ciò che adesso ti sembra una miseria imperdonabile possa diventare, grazie al dialogo e alla conoscenza reciproca, un'occasione di crescita. Io davvero sono convinta che chi non raschia il fondo non sa quanto sia bello risalire.

Non so se mi sono spiegata bene, ma questo mi andava di scriverti.

In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

Direi che confermi la regola del ripetere gli schemi...

come relazioni stabili similari 3 su 3 e' una bella media...minghia...:mrgreen:

dovresti schematizzarti gli elementi comuni dei tipi e cercare di evitare nel futuro loro simili...

augh...

f.to grande capo estiqaatsi

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> Buona sera, è la prima volta che scrivo in un forum . Credo di aver deciso di scrivere qui per condividere la mia esperienza, ma soprattutto per avere l'opinione di chi ha vissuto qualcosa di simile, e farlo senza dover affidare i propri segreti ad un conoscente o pagare un terapeuta perchè ti ascolti . Ho 35 anni, sono stata tradita e ho tradito a mia volta. Ho vissuto entrambe le esperienze , ma quello che mi preoccupa di più è se riuscirò ad uscirne, se riuscirò mai più a tornare ad una vita di coppia serena e spensierata. Ho avuto un marito che tradiva e negava fino a farmi passare per una pazza visionaria , gli parlavo della mia gelosia, dei miei sospetti , del mio dolore nel vederlo flirtare con altre donne .. ma lui negava, negava, negava . Ho finito per ammalarmi chiudendo nella gola un dolore a cui nessuno credeva . E devo ringraziare quella malattia che è stata come uno schiaffo per farmi capire che la cosa più importante era la mia vita e darmi la forza di reagire . Dopo la separazione un nuovo compagno, ma dopo pochi mesi fiuto aria di qualcosa di marcio. Era una specie di dipendente sessuale, scopro, apparentemente un rispettabile uomo d'affari, ma frugando nella sua vita, nelle sue cose, nel suo appartamento scopro un retroscena fatto di incontri con prostitute, pornografia , feticci ... non gliene parlo apertamente, sicura che avrebbe negato spudoratamente . Penso ad una fredda vendetta. Comincio a disprezzarlo, mi fa schifo , e comincio a rallendare la nostra relazione. Fino a quando vado in vacanza con le amiche e al ritorno non mi faccio più trovare . Fino a quando decido di affrontarlo, e con tutta l'apparente serenità di questo mondo gli dico che mi dispiace, ma mi sono innamorata di un altro, più giovane e carino, che mi soddisfa di più. Questo impazzisce, va letteralmente fuori di testa ... devo arrivare a minacciarlo di denunciarlo se non mi lascia in pace. Dopo questa relazione breve ma dolorosa,  arrivo all'attuale relazione .. sembra una persona a posto , ma non mi lascio andare al 100% , sono sempre sul chi vive , fino a quando non scopro anche qui che il mio compagno è registrato ad un sito pornografico . E' stata una reazione istintiva. Con lui non ho parlato. Ho agito . La settimana dopo ero già a letto con il mio istruttore di tennis. Nessun senso di colpa , nessun dolore . Esco con le amiche e civetto come non ho mai fatto, mi dichiaro fidanzata ma ammiccante .. non mi riconosco . Mi trattengo per quel poco di senso del pudore che mi è rimasto, ma più volte in pochi giorni mi son dovuta trattenere molto per non darmi via.  Lui non l'ho ancora lasciato . Sto riflettendo . Di sicuro non l'amo. Vorrei una relazione semplice, pulita, fatta di due persone che si amano. Punto . Mi chiedo se c'è ancora speranza di poterla vivere dopo esperienze come queste. Ho il terrore di essere segnata per il resto dei miei giorni dalle mie paure e dal mio passato. Ditemi che c'è speranza , per favore.


Ciao, parlami di sentimenti...dove sono i sentimenti?


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Miss Dior, un tratto comune lo hai...non li affronti mai. Dal primo con dolore, dal secondo scappando e dal terzo tradendo. Ragiona un poco, il terzo dovevi amarlo se ci stavi insieme...poi scopri una cazzata di una registrazione di un sito porno (oh, un tempo avresti trovato un bel abbonamento a riviste non proprio culturali) e senza indagare su un possibile tradimento lo etichetti e lo tradisci con il puttaniere che insegna tennis. Complimenti!!! Davvero i miei compimenti.
Per me tio scegli lo stesso uomo con lo stampino, perchè ti piace quel tipo di uomo non intuendo che ha dei difetti, quindi ho cambi tipologia di essere umano oppure vuol dire che tu sei bacata.
L'unica cosa che la tua storia dice di importante è che quel negare, negare, sempre negare dei traditori è qualcosa di persino dannoso! Quindi carissimi, se venite beccati e negate è la riprova seria che non solo non amate il vostro partner...ma che lo odiate sinceramente.


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Aprile 2011)

Ciao Miss Dior!

Quando vai a procurarti le erbe di fosso da mettere a seccare al sole, senti le gambe pesanti per tutto il fango di palude che ti resta attaccato agli stivali e il freddo umido che ti entra nelle gicchia e nella schiena ti fa sentire come dei chiodi conficcati addosso, ma alla sera torni a casa con pesanti fascine di canne e saggina.
Le stipi ben dritte e ne fai pile e govoni, sull'aia, contro il muro e sotto al sole che, quando le ha seccate ben bene, te le lascia pronte per intrecciare i cestini per il pane e per impagliare le sedie della stanchezza.

Lo stesso fai con le tue lorde esperienze, che ora ti spruzzano di fango e sterco, ma poi si staccheranno, inglobando tutti i bei parassiti che ti abitano il vello, quando il tempo li avrà ben seccati.

Rimarrà solo la fibra robusta ed immarcescibile dell'esperienza che ti sosterrà e ti nutrirà, e tu, come ippopotamo scrostato di fango, avrai la spessa pelle grigia ben pulita!

Perchè le canne secche durano, bagnate marciscono.
Perchè la pelle è facile da pulire, non come l'anima.
Perchè il fango penetra, se ci stai troppo a lungo.

Ciao!


----------



## Kid (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> Buona sera, è la prima volta che scrivo in un forum . Credo di aver deciso di scrivere qui per condividere la mia esperienza, ma soprattutto per avere l'opinione di chi ha vissuto qualcosa di simile, e farlo senza dover affidare i propri segreti ad un conoscente o pagare un terapeuta perchè ti ascolti . Ho 35 anni, sono stata tradita e ho tradito a mia volta. Ho vissuto entrambe le esperienze , ma quello che mi preoccupa di più è se riuscirò ad uscirne, se riuscirò mai più a tornare ad una vita di coppia serena e spensierata. Ho avuto un marito che tradiva e negava fino a farmi passare per una pazza visionaria , gli parlavo della mia gelosia, dei miei sospetti , del mio dolore nel vederlo flirtare con altre donne .. ma lui negava, negava, negava . Ho finito per ammalarmi chiudendo nella gola un dolore a cui nessuno credeva . E devo ringraziare quella malattia che è stata come uno schiaffo per farmi capire che la cosa più importante era la mia vita e darmi la forza di reagire . Dopo la separazione un nuovo compagno, ma dopo pochi mesi fiuto aria di qualcosa di marcio. Era una specie di dipendente sessuale, scopro, apparentemente un rispettabile uomo d'affari, ma frugando nella sua vita, nelle sue cose, nel suo appartamento scopro un retroscena fatto di incontri con prostitute, pornografia , feticci ... non gliene parlo apertamente, sicura che avrebbe negato spudoratamente . Penso ad una fredda vendetta. Comincio a disprezzarlo, mi fa schifo , e comincio a rallendare la nostra relazione. Fino a quando vado in vacanza con le amiche e al ritorno non mi faccio più trovare . Fino a quando decido di affrontarlo, e con tutta l'apparente serenità di questo mondo gli dico che mi dispiace, ma mi sono innamorata di un altro, più giovane e carino, che mi soddisfa di più. Questo impazzisce, va letteralmente fuori di testa ... devo arrivare a minacciarlo di denunciarlo se non mi lascia in pace. Dopo questa relazione breve ma dolorosa,  arrivo all'attuale relazione .. sembra una persona a posto , ma non mi lascio andare al 100% , sono sempre sul chi vive , fino a quando non scopro anche qui che il mio compagno è registrato ad un sito pornografico . E' stata una reazione istintiva. Con lui non ho parlato. Ho agito . La settimana dopo ero già a letto con il mio istruttore di tennis. Nessun senso di colpa , nessun dolore . Esco con le amiche e civetto come non ho mai fatto, mi dichiaro fidanzata ma ammiccante .. non mi riconosco . Mi trattengo per quel poco di senso del pudore che mi è rimasto, ma più volte in pochi giorni mi son dovuta trattenere molto per non darmi via.  Lui non l'ho ancora lasciato . Sto riflettendo . Di sicuro non l'amo. Vorrei una relazione semplice, pulita, fatta di due persone che si amano. Punto . Mi chiedo se c'è ancora speranza di poterla vivere dopo esperienze come queste. Ho il terrore di essere segnata per il resto dei miei giorni dalle mie paure e dal mio passato. Ditemi che c'è speranza , per favore.


CIao cara, sono un traditore/tradito e siamo quasi coetanei. I fatti per me risalgono a qualche anno fa... Oggi ho una bimba in più, qualche sogno in meno, ma tanta, tanta voglia di fare.

Il rapporto con mia moglie? Alti e bassi, daltronde ci siamo scornati per bene... diciamo che è diverso, più realista e disincantato. Ma non è detto che sia per forza un male. Dopo i primi mesi di forte depressione, dove sembra che il mondo ti crolli addosso, c'è stato il periodo di assestamento in cui la coppia sembrava quasi una cosa distante... 

Ora siamo molto più attenti a fiutare l'aria e ponderiamo di più le parole da usare in ogni esigenza. Però siamo più "coppia" oggi di una volta se devo essere sincero.

Chiaro, bisogna riuscire a cambiare il proprio modo di vedere l'amore e soprattutto togliere quel velo di unicità al partner.


----------



## Amoremio (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> Buona sera, è la prima volta che scrivo in un forum . Credo di aver deciso di scrivere qui per condividere la mia esperienza, ma soprattutto per avere l'opinione di chi ha vissuto qualcosa di simile, e farlo senza dover affidare i propri segreti ad un conoscente o pagare un terapeuta perchè ti ascolti . Ho 35 anni, sono stata tradita e ho tradito a mia volta. Ho vissuto entrambe le esperienze , ma quello che mi preoccupa di più è se riuscirò ad uscirne, se riuscirò mai più a tornare ad una vita di coppia serena e spensierata. Ho avuto un marito che tradiva e negava fino a farmi passare per una pazza visionaria , gli parlavo della mia gelosia, dei miei sospetti , del mio dolore nel vederlo flirtare con altre donne .. ma lui negava, negava, negava . Ho finito per ammalarmi chiudendo nella gola un dolore a cui nessuno credeva . E devo ringraziare quella malattia che è stata come uno schiaffo per farmi capire che la cosa più importante era la mia vita e darmi la forza di reagire . Dopo la separazione un nuovo compagno, ma dopo pochi mesi fiuto aria di qualcosa di marcio. Era una specie di dipendente sessuale, scopro, apparentemente un rispettabile uomo d'affari, ma frugando nella sua vita, nelle sue cose, nel suo appartamento scopro un retroscena fatto di incontri con prostitute, pornografia , feticci ... non gliene parlo apertamente, sicura che avrebbe negato spudoratamente . Penso ad una fredda vendetta. Comincio a disprezzarlo, mi fa schifo , e comincio a rallendare la nostra relazione. Fino a quando vado in vacanza con le amiche e al ritorno non mi faccio più trovare . Fino a quando decido di affrontarlo, e con tutta l'apparente serenità di questo mondo gli dico che mi dispiace, ma mi sono innamorata di un altro, più giovane e carino, che mi soddisfa di più. Questo impazzisce, va letteralmente fuori di testa ... devo arrivare a minacciarlo di denunciarlo se non mi lascia in pace. Dopo questa relazione breve ma dolorosa, arrivo all'attuale relazione .. sembra una persona a posto , ma non mi lascio andare al 100% , sono sempre sul chi vive , fino a quando non scopro anche qui che il mio compagno è registrato ad un sito pornografico . E' stata una reazione istintiva. Con lui non ho parlato. Ho agito . La settimana dopo ero già a letto con il mio istruttore di tennis. Nessun senso di colpa , nessun dolore . Esco con le amiche e civetto come non ho mai fatto, mi dichiaro fidanzata ma ammiccante .. non mi riconosco . Mi trattengo per quel poco di senso del pudore che mi è rimasto, ma più volte in pochi giorni mi son dovuta trattenere molto per non darmi via. Lui non l'ho ancora lasciato . Sto riflettendo . *Di sicuro non l'amo*. Vorrei una relazione semplice, pulita, fatta di due persone che si amano. Punto . Mi chiedo se c'è ancora speranza di poterla vivere dopo esperienze come queste. Ho il terrore di essere segnata per il resto dei miei giorni dalle mie paure e dal mio passato. Ditemi che c'è speranza , per favore.


lascialo
perchè non lo ami
perchè probabilmente neanche lo meriterebbe il tuo amore
perchè stai solo perdendo il tuo tempo
perchè rischi di perderti tu

tradire come reazione può succedere e succede
ma se "non ti ci riconosci" fa più male a te che a lui

penso che tutte le possibilità siano aperte
c'è speranza
ma dovresti prima capire cosa ti porta a scegliere (inconsciamente)sempre questo tipo di persone


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma dovresti prima capire cosa ti porta a scegliere (inconsciamente)sempre questo tipo di persone


Amoremio, io ho una idea di fondo! Una mia amica aveva lo stesso identico problema e si chiedeva perchè scegliesse questi tipi di uomini e la risposta per lei fu molto facile (e brutta da dire da parte mia), i soldi! Sai quanto fascino creano i soldi se non li vuoi vedere? Così come la mia ex si mise insieme ad un brutto grasso e vecchio, rispetto a lei, dentista, ovviamente per amore, molto spesso i soldi vengono nascosti da sentimenti di amore.


----------



## Amoremio (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, io ho una idea di fondo! Una mia amica aveva lo stesso identico problema e si chiedeva perchè scegliesse questi tipi di uomini e la risposta per lei fu molto facile (e brutta da dire da parte mia), i soldi! Sai quanto fascino creano i soldi se non li vuoi vedere? Così come la mia ex si mise insieme ad un brutto grasso e vecchio, rispetto a lei, dentista, ovviamente per amore, molto spesso i soldi vengono nascosti da sentimenti di amore.


non dubito che, se lo dici, quella fosse la motivazione della tua amica

ma mi pare ardito affermarlo tout court in relazione a miss dior

comunque è uno spunto che lei potrà valutare
ma non è che se ti fidanzi con un operaio o un precario ti garantisci di non esser tradita, eh?


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non dubito che, se lo dici, quella fosse la motivazione della tua amica
> 
> ma mi pare ardito affermarlo tout court in relazione a miss dior
> 
> ...


No, ma una certa tipologia di lavoro porta la quasi certezza di essere traditi :mrgreen:
Amoremio, chi si fa pochissimi scrupoli al lavoro...per te se ne farebbe con una donna???


----------



## Rita1973 (12 Aprile 2011)

Credo che tu Miss, ora abbia bisogno solo di guarire.
Penso, vedendo dall'esterno, che hai tanto dolore, un vortice immenso nel tuo cuore, ti sei persa.
Ma finchè continuerai a scegliere persone sbagliate, finche non affermerai a te stessa che tu MERITI di più! Incontrerai sempre persone così..
Non essere prostituta di sentimenti, leggi bene di sentimenti, non regalare il tuo amore.
Ma ora cerca di amare te stessa....


----------



## Amoremio (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, ma una certa tipologia di lavoro porta la quasi certezza di essere traditi :mrgreen:
> Amoremio, chi si fa pochissimi scrupoli al lavoro...per te se ne farebbe con una donna???


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

a daniè ....

risolviamo subito

facciamo un elenco di lavori a rischio e sopprimiamoli :mexican:

con i relativi addetti che si fa?
sopprimiamo anche loro o possiamo rieducarli?:carneval:
dopodiche possiamo chiudere il forum per cessata materia del contendere


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> a daniè ....
> 
> ...


Gli uomini di afffari sono una categoria a forte rischio...poi visto che molto spesso sono solo speculatori inutili io direi di sopprimerli, amore mio...li accendiamo???


----------



## Tubarao (12 Aprile 2011)

Cioè tu hai scoperto che stavi con uno che si arrapava anche guardando qualche foto porno su internet, e tu, sei rimasta talmente sconvolta, che sei andata a fare le cose che si vedevano in quelle foto con l'istruttore di tennis ? Perchè non con lui ?


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Gli uomini di afffari sono una categoria a forte rischio...poi visto che molto spesso sono solo speculatori inutili io direi di sopprimerli, amore mio...li accendiamo???


Ciao Daniele,
in effetti cose in comune questi tre uomini le avevano, ma non i soldi . Sono tutti e tre persone normalissime, un impiegato, un operaio e un rappresentante. Ne parlavo proprio ieri a cena con mio fratello, non ho mai avuto un compagno ricco nella mia vita e non riesco a farmi mantenere . Penso di essere una delle poche donne in italia che ha rinunciato al mantenimento con la separazione . Il giudice me lo chiese perplesso due volte, invitandomi anche a consultarmi con il mio avvocato . .. ma non volevo legami dovuti al denaro . Sono una donna indipendente, con un lavoro, una casa di proprietà e una famiglia che mi ama e non mi fa mancare nulla . Non ho mai cercato i soldi degli altri , e ho sempre pensato che fosse un vantaggio poter scegliere un uomo solo perchè ti piace a pelle, senza pensare a quanto fosse pesante il suo portafoglio .
Se devo trovare un punto in comune fra i tre uomini è il fisico. Sono irrimediabilmente attratta dagli sportivi, tutti e tre fanatici del corpo , edonisti e sempre in dieta zona , e ho tradito con un altro sportivo . Avevo deciso di puntare sugli intellettuali , e ti dico ci ho messo del mio . Mi sono iscritta a corsi di scrittura creativa, frequentato ambienti di artisti , musica, teatro e pittura... ma casco sempre con gli sportivi, egoisti e concentrati su se stessi .


----------



## Rita1973 (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele,
> in effetti cose in comune questi tre uomini le avevano, ma non i soldi . Sono tutti e tre persone normalissime, un impiegato, un operaio e un rappresentante. Ne parlavo proprio ieri a cena con mio fratello, non ho mai avuto un compagno ricco nella mia vita e non riesco a farmi mantenere . Penso di essere una delle poche donne in italia che ha rinunciato al mantenimento con la separazione . Il giudice me lo chiese perplesso due volte, invitandomi anche a consultarmi con il mio avvocato . .. ma non volevo legami dovuti al denaro . Sono una donna indipendente, con un lavoro, una casa di proprietà e una famiglia che mi ama e non mi fa mancare nulla . Non ho mai cercato i soldi degli altri , e ho sempre pensato che fosse un vantaggio poter scegliere un uomo solo perchè ti piace a pelle, senza pensare a quanto fosse pesante il suo portafoglio .
> Se devo trovare un punto in comune fra i tre uomini è il fisico. Sono irrimediabilmente attratta dagli sportivi, tutti e tre fanatici del corpo , edonisti e sempre in dieta zona , e ho tradito con un altro sportivo . Avevo deciso di puntare sugli intellettuali , e ti dico ci ho messo del mio . Mi sono iscritta a corsi di scrittura creativa, frequentato ambienti di artisti , musica, teatro e pittura...* ma casco sempre con gli sportivi, egoisti e concentrati su se stessi *.


Tu ti piaci?


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> Se devo trovare un punto in comune fra i tre uomini è il fisico. Sono irrimediabilmente attratta dagli sportivi, tutti e tre fanatici del corpo , edonisti e sempre in dieta zona , e ho tradito con un altro sportivo . Avevo deciso di puntare sugli intellettuali , e ti dico ci ho messo del mio . Mi sono iscritta a corsi di scrittura creativa, frequentato ambienti di artisti , musica, teatro e pittura... ma casco sempre con gli sportivi, egoisti e concentrati su se stessi .


Forse  dovresti rivedere questo tuo lato, dai troppa importanza a qualcosa di caduco come il fisico. In piuù molto più della metà degli sportivi che si vedono adesso nelle palestre tenderanno a crepare presto visto quello che si fanno per essere così belli gonfi. 
Semplicemente, se  ti metti con un narciso devi sapere che amerà solo se stesso, tu sarai solo la bambola gonfiabile per loro, ma non credo che devo dirtelo io,  dovresti saperlo.


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cioè tu hai scoperto che stavi con uno che si arrapava anche guardando qualche foto porno su internet, e tu, sei rimasta talmente sconvolta, che sei andata a fare le cose che si vedevano in quelle foto con l'istruttore di tennis ? Perchè non con lui ?


Le facevo già con lui, e mi sono anche dichiarata aperta a guardare film hard core con lui, ma non voleva . Per me il fatto che abbia negato e fatto di nascosto , mostrandosi diverso da quello che è mi ha fatto male . Non voglio giustificarmi , volevo solo capire se a qualcun altro è capitato.


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cioè tu hai scoperto che stavi con uno che si arrapava anche guardando qualche foto porno su internet, e tu, sei rimasta talmente sconvolta, che sei andata a fare le cose che si vedevano in quelle foto con l'istruttore di tennis ? Perchè non con lui ?


Invidioso, non sei un istruttore di tennis!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> Le facevo già con lui, e* mi sono anche dichiarata aperta a guardare film hard core con lui, ma non voleva *. Per me il fatto che abbia negato e fatto di nascosto , mostrandosi diverso da quello che è mi ha fatto male . Non voglio giustificarmi , volevo solo capire se a qualcun altro è capitato.


Terrore del confronto impietoso?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Tu ti piaci?


no


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> no


Vediamo....:sonar:

misure?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Terrore del confronto impietoso?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



credo tu abbia centrato . è ossessionato dalle misure


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Terrore del confronto impietoso?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Realisticamente penso di si, sai??? Miss Dior, i Narcisi hanno bisogno di continue rassicurazioni sul loro aspetto esteriore, di certo il guardare un hardcore insieme potrebbe fargli pensare che tu preferisca l'attore di turno e non lui! Ahhhhh, uomini fragili ed effemminati.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> credo tu abbia centrato . è ossessionato dalle misure


Uh gesu'...:mrgreen:

ma con te usava na' prolunga?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> credo tu abbia centrato . è ossessionato dalle misure


Scusa, ma ha 14 anni??? Se no ha dei problemi e gravi!!!
Ok, è mini minor, amen, sai qunti ce ne sono???


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Invidioso, non sei un istruttore di tennis!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Miss Dior,per caso ha il macchinone??? Ho una mia particolare tesi da vedere :up:


----------



## Tubarao (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> Le facevo già con lui, e mi sono anche  dichiarata aperta a guardare film hard core con lui, ma non voleva . Per  me il fatto che abbia negato e fatto di nascosto , mostrandosi diverso  da quello che è mi ha fatto male . Non voglio giustificarmi , volevo  solo capire se a qualcun altro è capitato.


Allora, messa così è diversa, e qualche ragione posso concedertela 



Sterminator ha detto:


> Terrore del confronto impietoso?


In effetti sarebbe difficile convicerla del fatto che quelli che vede sono solo Effetti Speciali fatti al computer :rotfl:


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusa, ma ha 14 anni??? Se no ha dei problemi e gravi!!!
> Ok, è mini minor, amen, sai qunti ce ne sono???



figurati, ha 46 anni , ma probabilmente si è un peter pan


----------



## Rita1973 (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> no


Cosa non ti piace di te? Soffri del fatto che magari non riesci a piacerti?
Cioè cerco di spiegarmi, soffri del fatto che non sai accettarti?


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora, messa così è diversa, e qualche ragione posso concedertela
> 
> 
> 
> In effetti sarebbe difficile convicerla del fatto che quelli che vede sono solo Effetti Speciali fatti al computer :rotfl:



credo che questa conversazione mi stia aiutando a capire delle cose ... non voleva nemmeno che gli parlassi dei miei ex e le prime volte insieme continuava a chiedere conferme di come andava a letto ... e fa molta attenzione alle parole che uso .


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> figurati, ha 46 anni , ma probabilmente si è un peter pan


Miss Dior, è sicuramente un Peter Pan, ma tutti i narcisi lo sono. In teoria solo nella società moderna i narcisi sono considerati, in passato avrebbero fatto la brutta fine che li compete.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora, messa così è diversa, e qualche ragione posso concedertela
> 
> 
> 
> In effetti sarebbe difficile convicerla del fatto *che quelli che vede sono solo Effetti Speciali fatti al compute*r :rotfl:


Se, costerebbero di piu' dell'intera produzione loro di un secolo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

sulla foto ancora ancora, usi fotoscioppe e vai...


----------



## Tubarao (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Invidioso, non sei un istruttore di tennis!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Che tristezza comunque, l'istruttore di tennis è proprio un clichè da film porno, categoria M.I.L.F.......ce ne fossa una che si tromba alla grande il ragioniere del catasto di Pistoia o il programmatore di Milano.....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Cosa non ti piace di te? Soffri del fatto che magari non riesci a piacerti?
> Cioè cerco di spiegarmi, soffri del fatto che non sai accettarti?



ne ho già parlato con il mio terapeuta.
è una cosa che arriva da lontano, un trauma a 6 anni . Ora ho bisogno sempre di conferme . Ma va a periodi . Questo è probabilmente un periodo down ... poi ci sono periodi in cui mi sento molto forte e sicura .


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che tristezza comunque, l'istruttore di tennis è proprio un clichè da film porno, categoria M.I.L.F.......ce ne fossa una che si tromba alla grande il ragioniere del catasto di Pistoia o il programmatore di Milano.....:rotfl::rotfl:


No, davvvero hai ragione, è un clichè da film porno!!! ma se questo clichè funziona si vede che poi tanto clichè non è!!! Sai, un mio amico faceva il bagnino...è vero su quello che dicono, trombano come ricci :mrgreen:
Suvvia, vai a fare i conti, che magari una donna assatanata ti chiederà di urlare il suo 730 mentre fai altro :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> ne ho già parlato con il mio terapeuta.
> è una cosa che arriva da lontano, un trauma a 6 anni . Ora ho bisogno sempre di conferme . Ma va a periodi . Questo è probabilmente un periodo down ... poi ci sono periodi in cui mi sento molto forte e sicura .


Seriamente, posso chiederti che rassicurazioni ti può dare su di te il sesso con bellimbusti??? Mai pensato a qualcosa di più radicale per evitare questi periodi down, come puntare sulla tua crescita interiore??? Sai, quando sai tante cose, quando sei sempre curioso di qualcosa scopri che i belloni e le bellone possono contare meno che la merda.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> ne ho già parlato con il mio terapeuta.
> è una cosa che arriva da lontano, un trauma a 6 anni . Ora ho bisogno sempre di conferme . Ma va a periodi . Questo è probabilmente un periodo down ... poi ci sono periodi in cui mi sento molto forte e sicura .


Ma perche' spendi sghei co' quelli???:mrgreen:

Cambia parrucchiere....cambia lukk e magari risolvi...

comunque io odio "operare" alla cieca...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Suvvia, vai a fare i conti, che magari una donna assatanata ti chiederà di urlare il suo 730 mentre fai altro :rotfl:


Non ci capisco neinte di 730............io faccio........l'IDRAULICO :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Irene (12 Aprile 2011)

Suvvia, vai a fare i conti, che magari una donna assatanata ti chiederà di urlare il suo 730 mentre fai altro :rotfl:[/QUOTE]

Daniele..qua sei superlativo!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ci capisco neinte di 730............io faccio........l'IDRAULICO :rotfl::rotfl:


te piacerebbe...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ci capisco neinte di 730............io faccio........l'IDRAULICO :rotfl::rotfl:


Si, ti piacerebbe, immagino la scena. Tu che sistemi un tubo e tutto ammiccante dici allla signora di turno "signora, le ho riparato il tubo che perdeva..." e con fare sornione "lei potrebbe riparare il mio di tubo!!" e via con denuncia per molestie sessuali


----------



## Rita1973 (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Seriamente, posso chiederti che rassicurazioni ti può dare su di te il sesso con bellimbusti??? Mai pensato a qualcosa di più radicale per evitare questi periodi down, come puntare sulla tua crescita interiore??? Sai, quando sai tante cose, quando sei sempre curioso di qualcosa scopri che i belloni e le bellone possono contare meno che la merda.


 
sai a volte succede che si cerca nell'altro le cose che non abbiamo ... 
caratteristiche che non abbiamo.. 
Forse lei si "innamora" di queste persone, perchè i narcisi sono solitamente sicuri di se e puntano il tutto sul loro lato estetico e si credono i migliori... e niente li abbatte... Una persona che non si piace potrebbe, credo, incappare sempre in belloni, perchè vedono in loro un miraggio.... Cosa di sconvolgente ti è successo? Sempre che possa essere scritto in un forum, e sempre che tu ti senta di dirlo...
Solo che se non risolvi questa lacuna purtroppo il tutto si ripeterà all'infinito...


----------



## Tubarao (12 Aprile 2011)

Però vedo che siete tutti pratici eeehhh ? :mrgreen:

Con la scusa che le repliche di Star Trek le danno tutte alla notte tardi :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Rita, i narcisi sono tutto fuorchè sicuri di sè!!! Quindi una donna che ci casca vuol dire che non ha poi tanta voglia di scavare dalla superficie per conoscere la persona.


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Miss Dior,per caso ha il macchinone??? Ho una mia particolare tesi da vedere :up:



ha un fuori strada vero che usa per andare in montagna, dove va tutti i week end a fare arrampicate, fuori pista e ogni attività estrema


----------



## Rita1973 (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Rita, i narcisi sono tutto fuorchè sicuri di sè!!! Quindi una donna che ci casca vuol dire che non ha poi tanta voglia di scavare dalla superficie per conoscere la persona.


Daniele, credo che i narcisi, sono insicuri per quanto concerne il loro intimo, la loro psicologia, ma sono sicuri nei confronti degli altri in superficie! metti un narciso difronte ad una persona che non si stima e non si piace, il narciso la massacra!


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> ha un fuori strada vero che usa per andare in montagna, dove va tutti i week end a fare arrampicate, fuori pista e ogni attività estrema


Macchina grossa comunque sia. Lo sai che per andare in montagna basta molto meno??? Miss Dior, per ora tutti gli insicuri del mondo che conosco o hanno il fuoristrada oo il SUV, fai te!!!


----------



## Rita1973 (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Macchina grossa comunque sia. Lo sai che per andare in montagna basta molto meno??? Miss Dior, per ora tutti gli insicuri del mondo che conosco o hanno il fuoristrada oo il SUV, fai te!!!


Daniele allora io che ho una vecchia pandina in base alla tua teoria sarei sicurissima di me stessa???
scusate l'OT ma mi è venuto spontaneo...


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che tristezza comunque, l'istruttore di tennis è proprio un clichè da film porno, categoria M.I.L.F.......ce ne fossa una che si tromba alla grande il ragioniere del catasto di Pistoia o il programmatore di Milano.....:rotfl::rotfl:



certo, ma se un uomo lo devi usare solo per il sesso , prendi quello strafico e che si espone di più...


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Daniele allora io che ho una vecchia pandina in base alla tua teoria sarei sicurissima di me stessa???
> scusate l'OT ma mi è venuto spontaneo...


No, la tua scelta è basata sul razionale, ma il SUV ed il fuoristrada non usato per fare vero fuoristrada serve per sorreggere un ego debole. Rita, una picccola spider (e ripeto piccola) è per una persona sicura di sè! Una utilitaria è sempre una scelta razionale.


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Macchina grossa comunque sia. Lo sai che per andare in montagna basta molto meno??? Miss Dior, per ora tutti gli insicuri del mondo che conosco o hanno il fuoristrada oo il SUV, fai te!!!



e tu che macchina guidi ?


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> certo, ma se un uomo lo devi usare solo per il sesso , prendi quello strafico e che si espone di più...


Sicura di avere 35 anni?? Così parla una mia amica di 24!!! 
Mi spiace, tu non sai che in questo modo giustifichi gli uomini di merda a fare gli uomini di merda, perchè quella parvenza di successo diventa successo vero se non viene svelato.
Ahhh, ma che ti sto a dire queste cose?? A te piacciono solo i bei manzi, povero tubarao!!!


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> e tu che macchina guidi ?


Alterno due macchine, una Fiat 500F del 1967 bianca con interi rosso-bianco e Una Alfa Romeo alfetta GTV 2.0 del 1976. Tutte e due auto d'epoca, una picco,a e simpatica utilitaria, l'altra una sportiva tutto muscoli e poca comodità. 
Con la prima ci giro, con la seconda ci gareggio.
Sono notoriamente retrò!!!


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Macchina grossa comunque sia. Lo sai che per andare in montagna basta molto meno??? Miss Dior, per ora tutti gli insicuri del mondo che conosco o hanno il fuoristrada oo il SUV, fai te!!!


Non tutti, fidate...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non tutti, fidate...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


il conte che macchina ha??? :mrgreen:


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma perche' spendi sghei co' quelli???:mrgreen:
> 
> Cambia parrucchiere....cambia lukk e magari risolvi...
> 
> ...



... scusa non capisco ...


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> il conte che macchina ha??? :mrgreen:


Ma quello anche se usasse solo i mezzi pubblici...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> ... scusa non capisco ...


Ma tu non ti piaci "solo" perche' sei debole ed insicura mentre dal lato estetico sei na' strafiga?

Dacce dei riferimenti...oseno' ce rimane er TomTom...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sicura di avere 35 anni?? Così parla una mia amica di 24!!!
> Mi spiace, tu non sai che in questo modo giustifichi gli uomini di merda a fare gli uomini di merda, perchè quella parvenza di successo diventa successo vero se non viene svelato.
> Ahhh, ma che ti sto a dire queste cose?? A te piacciono solo i bei manzi, povero tubarao!!!



sono stata sincera. Se vuoi posso inventarmi poesia, simpatia , conversazione brillante , un rovescio da paura... e inventarmi mille giustificazioni . Ma alla fine ho tradito con un istruttore di Tennis proprio perchè non cercavo un uomo con cui condividere la mia vita , ma solo un pomeriggio di piacere . 
La motivazione più profonda è che volevo provare come si sono sentiti gli uomini che ho avuto quando mi hanno tradita . Tutto qua. 
Comunque anche se sei un tantino prevenuto ... mi hai comprata con la scelta delle macchine :mrgreen: complimenti


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma tu non ti piaci "solo" perche' sei debole ed insicura mentre dal lato estetico sei na' strafiga?
> 
> Dacce dei riferimenti...oseno' ce rimane er TomTom...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



capisco ... sei un visivo ?
Il complimento che mi sento fare più spesso è che sono sensuale . Ti basta ?


----------



## Tubarao (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> certo, ma se un uomo lo devi usare solo per il sesso , prendi quello strafico e che si espone di più...


Ma se le regole le conosci, perchè poi non le applichi. ??? :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Sposarsi il ragioniere del catasto di Pistoia e fare la pornostar con l'istruttore di Tennis: tu mi mischi i ruoli....

Basta. Rimandata a Settembre.

Venga preparata sulla teoria del BJ, storia del 3Some, e pratica di Gang Bang,


----------



## Rita1973 (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, la tua scelta è basata sul razionale, ma il SUV ed il fuoristrada non usato per fare vero fuoristrada serve per sorreggere un ego debole. Rita, una picccola spider (e ripeto piccola) è per una persona sicura di sè! Una utilitaria è sempre una scelta razionale.


La spider dell'alfa romeo.. rossa.. il mio sogno!! 
ariscusate il mio OT


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Miss Dior, sono un poco prevenuto per necessità di fatto, un tempo ero molto più libero, ma gli anni passano e le cicatrici restano! Te ne accorgerai anche tu con il tempo. Però devi lavorare sul tuo cercare dei narcisi. Un uomo non deve mai e poi mai essere sempre rassicurato, soprattutto sulle sue prestazioni! Se un uomo ti chiede questo??? Scappa, ma scappa di corsa, scappa lontano!


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> sai a volte succede che si cerca nell'altro le cose che non abbiamo ...
> caratteristiche che non abbiamo..
> Forse lei si "innamora" di queste persone, perchè i narcisi sono solitamente sicuri di se e puntano il tutto sul loro lato estetico e si credono i migliori... e niente li abbatte... Una persona che non si piace potrebbe, credo, incappare sempre in belloni, perchè vedono in loro un miraggio.... Cosa di sconvolgente ti è successo? Sempre che possa essere scritto in un forum, e sempre che tu ti senta di dirlo...
> Solo che se non risolvi questa lacuna purtroppo il tutto si ripeterà all'infinito...


Grazie, Rita, sei una persona molto sensibile e hai centrato molte cose. Mi sono fatta aiutare da un terapeuta e le cose dolorosamente le ho fatte uscire . ho subito un abuso a sei anni , sepolto , dimenticato , cancellato inconsciamente e ritornato alla memoria improvvisamente con il mio primo rapporto a 16 anni.


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> La spider dell'alfa romeo.. rossa.. il mio sogno!!
> ariscusate il mio OT


Prossima macchina che prenderò...Una spider Duetto Osso di seppia, ovviamente rossa!!! ma questo tra qualche annetto, prima devo trovare lo spazio per metterne 3!


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> capisco ... sei un visivo ?
> Il complimento che mi sento fare più spesso è che sono sensuale . Ti basta ?


uao...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ma ammicchi anche???

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque, se sei sensuale a tua insaputa, trovo normale che tu sia insicura...:sonar:

per me ce marci invece...altro che..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma se le regole le conosci, perchè poi non le applichi. ??? :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Sposarsi il ragioniere del catasto di Pistoia e fare la pornostar con l'istruttore di Tennis: tu mi mischi i ruoli....
> 
> ...


no professore, forse non ha capito bene, ho sposato un campione di body building ... sono passata per un atleta di Triathlon ... poi a un alpinista e tradito quest'ultimo con un tennista .
Il ragioniere del catasto di Pistoia mi piacerebbe incontrarlo, farmi mandare fiori, scrivere poesie e finire a fare l'amore in mezzo alle planimetrie polverose ...


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> Grazie, Rita, sei una persona molto sensibile e hai centrato molte cose. Mi sono fatta aiutare da un terapeuta e le cose dolorosamente le ho fatte uscire . ho subito un abuso a sei anni , sepolto , dimenticato , cancellato inconsciamente e ritornato alla memoria improvvisamente con il mio primo rapporto a 16 anni.


Cazzo!!! ALlora ti cconsiglio di non cercare nell'ambito uomin la tua sicurezza, ma di cercare di analizzare un poco i tuoi problemi, ho paura che con questi narcisi ti fai sempre più male!!! Pensa un poco al tuo bene, pensa a coccolarti.


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Miss Dior, sono un poco prevenuto per necessità di fatto, un tempo ero molto più libero, ma gli anni passano e le cicatrici restano! Te ne accorgerai anche tu con il tempo. Però devi lavorare sul tuo cercare dei narcisi. Un uomo non deve mai e poi mai essere sempre rassicurato, soprattutto sulle sue prestazioni! Se un uomo ti chiede questo??? Scappa, ma scappa di corsa, scappa lontano!


.... mi comprerò una macchina che corre veloce


----------



## Tubarao (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> no professore, forse non ha capito bene, ho sposato un campione di body building ... sono passata per un atleta di Triathlon ... poi a un alpinista e tradito quest'ultimo con un tennista .
> Il ragioniere del catasto di Pistoia mi piacerebbe incontrarlo, farmi mandare fiori, scrivere poesie e finire a fare l'amore in mezzo alle planimetrie polverose ...



E io che ho detto ? Mi mischi i ruoli.


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> no professore, forse non ha capito bene, ho sposato un campione di body building ... sono passata per un atleta di Triathlon ... poi a un alpinista e tradito quest'ultimo con un tennista .
> Il ragioniere del catasto di Pistoia mi piacerebbe incontrarlo, farmi mandare fiori, scrivere poesie e finire a fare l'amore in mezzo alle planimetrie polverose ...


Ok, fai un appuntino per il futuro...chi fa  sport in maniera esagerata...via via via.  Purtroppo non conosco nessun ragioniere per te, purtroppo sol una sfilza  di ingegneri, ma sono tutti felicemente fidanzati o scemi.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Prossima macchina che prenderò...Una spider Duetto Osso di seppia, ovviamente rossa!!! ma questo tra qualche annetto, prima devo trovare lo spazio per metterne 3!


Molla l'osso...:mrgreen:

pijate questa invece...oseno' te levo er saluto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> .... mi comprerò una macchina che corre veloce


Consiglio della giornata, una Mazda MX-5 chiamata anche Miata in giappone, un sempreverde come lo fu la spider della alfa romeo!!! :up:


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Molla l'osso...:mrgreen:
> 
> pijate questa invece...oseno' te levo er saluto...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ce l'ha un amico di famiglia...e pensa che lui se la comprò nuova nuova e se l'è tenuta tutti questi anni, grandioso!!!


----------



## Rita1973 (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> Grazie, Rita, sei una persona molto sensibile e hai centrato molte cose. Mi sono fatta aiutare da un terapeuta e le cose dolorosamente le ho fatte uscire . ho subito un abuso a sei anni , sepolto , dimenticato , cancellato inconsciamente e ritornato alla memoria improvvisamente con il mio primo rapporto a 16 anni.


Mi dispiace tanto Miss, per questa cosa, ed immagino come tu possa sentirti. 
Vorrei non aver letto ciò che hai scritto. Ora credo che devi difenderti, cerca di essere la madre di te stessa.
Hai mai visto un gatto quando eè ferito? 
Se ne sta li in cantuccio a leccarsi le ferite, si coccola, rimane li isolato.
ecco credo che tu sia tanto ferita, come dissi prima che tu scrivessi questa brutta realtà. Il dolore non viene riempito creando altro vuoto attorno, le ferite guariscono ma rimane la cicatrice.. ma a mano a mano se la si cura la cicatrice fa meno male...


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> uao...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...



interpreto .. è cosa diversa . 
In quanto a marciare ...bhe non so esattamente cosa intendi, però in tutta onesta essere una ragazza carina nella vita ti da sicuri vantaggi


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> interpreto .. è cosa diversa .
> In quanto a marciare ...bhe non so esattamente cosa intendi, però in tutta onesta essere una ragazza carina nella vita ti da sicuri vantaggi


certo, pero' non farti usare...


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E io che ho detto ? Mi mischi i ruoli.


mi interessa il tuo punto di vista .
Che cosa intendi con mischiare i ruoli ? Puoi spiegarmi meglio per cortesia?


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace tanto Miss, per questa cosa, ed immagino come tu possa sentirti.
> Vorrei non aver letto ciò che hai scritto. Ora credo che devi difenderti, cerca di essere la madre di te stessa.
> Hai mai visto un gatto quando eè ferito?
> Se ne sta li in cantuccio a leccarsi le ferite, si coccola, rimane li isolato.
> ecco credo che tu sia tanto ferita, come dissi prima che tu scrivessi questa brutta realtà. Il dolore non viene riempito creando altro vuoto attorno, le ferite guariscono ma rimane la cicatrice.. ma a mano a mano se la si cura la cicatrice fa meno male...



Ci ho lavorato per diversi anni, ogni nuovo compagno pensavo fosse quello giusto per me , con cui costruire cose semplici ma vere . Una casa, due figli , un cane ... e credimi all'inizio lo dico sempre che voglio questo, loro mi dicono sì è quello che voglio pure io, ma andiamoci con calma c'è tempo e poi mi trovo con uomini che a 45 anni non sanno ancora cosa fare da grandi . Mi rendo conto che il problema è mio , ma come faccio a conoscere, incontrare e innamorarmi di persone diverse ?


----------



## Rita1973 (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> Ci ho lavorato per diversi anni, ogni nuovo compagno pensavo fosse quello giusto per me , con cui costruire cose semplici ma vere . Una casa, due figli , un cane ... e credimi all'inizio lo dico sempre che voglio questo, loro mi dicono sì è quello che voglio pure io, ma andiamoci con calma c'è tempo e poi mi trovo con uomini che a 45 anni non sanno ancora cosa fare da grandi . Mi rendo conto che il problema è mio , ma come faccio a conoscere, incontrare e innamorarmi di persone diverse ?


Credo che prima di tutto devi perdonarti ... qualsiasi cosa sia venuto fuori durante la tua terapia, è necessario che la metabolizzi.
Forse non credi di meritare di più e quindi non vedi veramente chi hai di fronte. Forse e dico forse tu sei rimasta li a 6 anni.. e hai paura... paura di essere felice e di avere un riscatto nella tua vita, ed incosciamente scegli persone che conitnuano a farti del male, ossessionata forse anche dal fatto che loro hanno quella sicurezza e stima in se stessi che tu hai perso


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> Ci ho lavorato per diversi anni, ogni nuovo compagno pensavo fosse quello giusto per me , con cui costruire cose semplici ma vere . Una casa, due figli , un cane ... e credimi all'inizio lo dico sempre che voglio questo, loro mi dicono sì è quello che voglio pure io, ma andiamoci con calma c'è tempo e poi *mi trovo con uomini che a 45 anni* non sanno ancora cosa fare da grandi . Mi rendo conto che il problema è mio , ma come faccio a conoscere, incontrare e innamorarmi di persone diverse ?


Ma abbassare il target?

Tanto la maturita' hai constatato che non e' molto legata all'eta' anagrafica se cerchi protezione e poi 10 anni so' assai...

a mia figlia le scartavetrerei i maron glasse'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Credo che prima di tutto devi perdonarti ... qualsiasi cosa sia venuto fuori durante la tua terapia, è necessario che la metabolizzi.
> Forse non credi di meritare di più e quindi non vedi veramente chi hai di fronte. Forse e dico forse tu sei rimasta li a 6 anni.. e hai paura... paura di essere felice e di avere un riscatto nella tua vita, ed incosciamente scegli persone che conitnuano a farti del male, ossessionata forse anche dal fatto che loro hanno quella sicurezza e stima in se stessi che tu hai perso


Ma io mi chiedo, dopo tutti questi anni possibile che uno sia ancora convinto di ritenersi  colpevole di qualcosa in una roba simile?


----------



## Rita1973 (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma io mi chiedo, dopo tutti questi anni possibile che uno sia ancora convinto di ritenersi colpevole di qualcosa in una roba simile?


Sterminator! Sai cosa si sviluppa nella testa di una persona in certi casi?
ma non solo in questi eh!!!
Pensa anche ai bambini di genitori separati, quanti crescono sentendosi in colpa della separazione dei propri genitori?
Io sto cercando solo di vedere o far vedere o far ragionare a 360 gradi il tutto...


----------



## Tubarao (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> mi interessa il tuo punto di vista .
> Che cosa intendi con mischiare i ruoli ? Puoi spiegarmi meglio per cortesia?


Ci provo, mettendo da parte l'ironia con la quale ti ho risposto precedentemente. E' la risposta è di una semplicità disarmante: cerchi nei posti sbagliati. Al narciso innamorato della sua tartruga non puoi far recitare la parte dell'amante della famiglia, dei cani e della potatura insieme dell'erba in giardino la domenica mattina. 

Quanto è difficile essere delle gran fighe vero ?


----------



## lothar57 (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Macchina grossa comunque sia. Lo sai che per andare in montagna basta molto meno??? Miss Dior, per ora tutti gli insicuri del mondo che conosco o hanno il fuoristrada oo il SUV, fai te!!!


 
Danieleeeeee che teoria stronza,cosa e'invidia???Macchina grossa l'ho anch'io,con 210cv,che fa'i 235,fatti dove non c'e'il tutor,beve gasolio a non finire,e pesa 17qli,2400cc,e allora???
E io sono tutt'altro che insicuro.e la cambiero'con un bel suv..dove vedi il problema???Ahhhhhhhh cosa sei........


----------



## Tubarao (12 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Danieleeeeee che teoria stronza,cosa e'invidia???Macchina grossa l'ho anch'io,con 210cv,che fa'i 235,fatti dove non c'e'il tutor,beve gasolio a non finire,e pesa 17qli,2400cc,e allora???
> E io sono tutt'altro che insicuro.e la cambiero'con un bel suv..dove vedi il problema???Ahhhhhhhh cosa sei........


E infatti per me, tu nel tempo libero fai l'istruttore di tennis :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E infatti per me, tu nel tempo libero fai l'istruttore di tennis :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


a domicilio...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ci provo, mettendo da parte l'ironia con la quale ti ho risposto precedentemente. E' la risposta è di una semplicità disarmante: cerchi nei posti sbagliati. Al narciso innamorato della sua tartruga non puoi far recitare la parte dell'amante della famiglia, dei cani e della potatura insieme dell'erba in giardino la domenica mattina.
> 
> Quanto è difficile essere delle gran fighe vero ?


no, non è affatto difficile essere gran fighe, basta infilarti in un abitino aderente che esalti tutte le tue curve , quelle che hai in posti dove altre donne non hanno nemmeno i posti , salire su un tacco 10 che tende il polpaccio e ti alza i glutei in modo impertinente , sbattere gli occhioni , fingerti imbranata e ti si aprono tutte le porte . Ma noi donne stupide e superficiali si sa non sappiamo cosa sono i veri valori della vita. Perchè si sa, se una donna è bella per forza deve essere anche superficiale, mentre solo quella brutta, racchia e ammuffita può essere una donna che ha qualcosa da dire e che val la pena di ascoltare . Anche questo mi sembra di una semplicità disarmante.


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Miss Dior, ti freghi sai??? Togli la frase finale di Tubarao, ma in effetti ha ragione, cerchi in persone il "padre di famiglia dove non c'è trippa per gatti. L'amante della sua tartaruga non amerà mai abbbastanza ne te e ne suo figlio, la sua tartaruga verrà prima di tutto.
Io conobbi un narciso e posso dirti che era un gran fallito, solo che esteticamente dava da pensare il diverso ed è il gioco del grande bluff.
Carissima, tu puoi essere bella quanto vuoi ed è vero che gli stupidi danno dei vantaggi a donne carine, ma poi arriva il giorno che hai davanti un uomo che non è gentile per nulla anche se tu sei carina, che ti valuta per quello che gli dai e la parte che reciti sarà il tuo disastro. 
Meglio essere belli e intellligenti, si vive meglio e quando tutto va male c'è sempre la testa a darti una mano e a sorreggerti il gioco.
Quindi lascia perdere gli amanti di se stessi (che non sono i pipparoli) e cerca un uomo che non veda come valore dellla vita la tartaruga o la dieta a zona.:up:


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Danieleeeeee che teoria stronza,cosa e'invidia???Macchina grossa l'ho anch'io,con 210cv,che fa'i 235,fatti dove non c'e'il tutor,beve gasolio a non finire,e pesa 17qli,2400cc,e allora???
> E io sono tutt'altro che insicuro.e la cambiero'con un bel suv..dove vedi il problema???Ahhhhhhhh cosa sei........


Lothar...cvd!!! O llo hai corto o sei un insicuro, propendo su entrambi i fronti :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> no, non è affatto difficile essere gran fighe, basta infilarti in un abitino aderente che esalti tutte le tue curve , quelle che hai in posti dove altre donne non hanno nemmeno i posti , salire su un tacco 10 che tende il polpaccio e ti alza i glutei in modo impertinente , sbattere gli occhioni , fingerti imbranata e ti si aprono tutte le porte . Ma noi donne stupide e superficiali si sa non sappiamo cosa sono i veri valori della vita. Perchè si sa, se una donna è bella per forza deve essere anche superficiale, mentre solo quella brutta, racchia e ammuffita può essere una donna che ha qualcosa da dire e che val la pena di ascoltare . Anche questo mi sembra di una semplicità disarmante.



Buona, calma, stai facendo tutto da sola. Se mi rileggi bene non ho detto che sei superficiale, anzi, forse la tua più grande sfiga (con la S davanti :mrgreen è proprio non esserlo, perchè in molti casi aiuterebbe e non si starebbe male come stai te ora. Però non puoi negare che fino ad'ora hai fatto una bella collezione di stronzi, o no ? Allora, fossi in te, proverei un attimo a cambiare il tiro, passerei dal "_Perchè gli stronzi capitano tutti a me_" al "_Perchè mi faccio capitare tutti stronzi_"


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Miss Dior, è semplice, usi l'esca per gli stronzi e peschi stronzi! Se peschi con altra esca allora pescherai esseri umani.
Sei carina?? Ottimo, questo condito a della sana intelligenza è qualcosa di stupendo, usa questo e non avrai l'amante della tartaruga vicino a te!!! :up: Vai ee stupisciti.


----------



## gas (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> Buona sera, è la prima volta che scrivo in un forum . Credo di aver deciso di scrivere qui per condividere la mia esperienza, ma soprattutto per avere l'opinione di chi ha vissuto qualcosa di simile, e farlo senza dover affidare i propri segreti ad un conoscente o pagare un terapeuta perchè ti ascolti . Ho 35 anni, sono stata tradita e ho tradito a mia volta. Ho vissuto entrambe le esperienze , ma quello che mi preoccupa di più è se riuscirò ad uscirne, se riuscirò mai più a tornare ad una vita di coppia serena e spensierata. Ho avuto un marito che tradiva e negava fino a farmi passare per una pazza visionaria , gli parlavo della mia gelosia, dei miei sospetti , del mio dolore nel vederlo flirtare con altre donne .. ma lui negava, negava, negava . Ho finito per ammalarmi chiudendo nella gola un dolore a cui nessuno credeva . E devo ringraziare quella malattia che è stata come uno schiaffo per farmi capire che la cosa più importante era la mia vita e darmi la forza di reagire . Dopo la separazione un nuovo compagno, ma dopo pochi mesi fiuto aria di qualcosa di marcio. Era una specie di dipendente sessuale, scopro, apparentemente un rispettabile uomo d'affari, ma frugando nella sua vita, nelle sue cose, nel suo appartamento scopro un retroscena fatto di incontri con prostitute, pornografia , feticci ... non gliene parlo apertamente, sicura che avrebbe negato spudoratamente . Penso ad una fredda vendetta. Comincio a disprezzarlo, mi fa schifo , e comincio a rallendare la nostra relazione. Fino a quando vado in vacanza con le amiche e al ritorno non mi faccio più trovare . Fino a quando decido di affrontarlo, e con tutta l'apparente serenità di questo mondo gli dico che mi dispiace, ma mi sono innamorata di un altro, più giovane e carino, che mi soddisfa di più. Questo impazzisce, va letteralmente fuori di testa ... devo arrivare a minacciarlo di denunciarlo se non mi lascia in pace. Dopo questa relazione breve ma dolorosa, arrivo all'attuale relazione .. sembra una persona a posto , ma non mi lascio andare al 100% , sono sempre sul chi vive , fino a quando non scopro anche qui che il mio compagno è registrato ad un sito pornografico . E' stata una reazione istintiva. Con lui non ho parlato. Ho agito . La settimana dopo ero già a letto con il mio istruttore di tennis. Nessun senso di colpa , nessun dolore . Esco con le amiche e civetto come non ho mai fatto, mi dichiaro fidanzata ma ammiccante .. non mi riconosco . Mi trattengo per quel poco di senso del pudore che mi è rimasto, ma più volte in pochi giorni mi son dovuta trattenere molto per non darmi via. Lui non l'ho ancora lasciato . Sto riflettendo . Di sicuro non l'amo. Vorrei una relazione semplice, pulita, fatta di due persone che si amano. Punto . Mi chiedo se c'è ancora speranza di poterla vivere dopo esperienze come queste. Ho il terrore di essere segnata per il resto dei miei giorni dalle mie paure e dal mio passato. Ditemi che c'è speranza , per favore.


Ciao e benvenuta,
hai dichiarato di essere una tradita e di aver a tua volta tradito. Però parli dei tradimenti dei tuoi svariati "amici" ma mai dei tuoi. Per cui perchè ti scandalizzi tanto se anche tu hai tradito?
Perchè ti scandalizzi tanto se c'è un'iscrizione ad un sito pornografico? Vuoi fare la puritana, la santarella, ti scandalizzi per la pornografia e poi tradisci o passi da un amico all'istruttore di tennis facendo comunque del sesso con loro. Non sarà pornografia, ma non sarà nemmeno AMORE.
Per cui non scandalizzarti troppo e concentrati un po meglio su colui che porterai a letto.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Miss Dior, è semplice, usi l'esca per gli stronzi e peschi stronzi! Se peschi con altra esca allora pescherai esseri umani.


Bella :up:

Ma la estremizzo ancora di più: in un laghetto di pesca sportiva d'acqua dolce non pescherai mai un spigola, che è un pesce d'acqua salata.


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Miss Dior, è semplice, usi l'esca per gli stronzi e peschi stronzi! Se peschi con altra esca allora pescherai esseri umani.
> Sei carina?? Ottimo, questo condito a della sana intelligenza è qualcosa di stupendo, usa questo e non avrai l'amante della tartaruga vicino a te!!! :up: Vai ee stupisciti.


 :up::up::up:


----------



## Tubarao (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ahhh, ma che ti sto a dire queste cose?? A te piacciono solo i bei manzi, povero tubarao!!!


Questa m'era scappata. :mrgreen:

Aaah _"Povero Tubarao" _: 3 ore di allenamento tosto tre volte a settimana, tartaruga semi-timida, e molti dei ventenni sovrappeso e obesi che si allenano insieme a me manco li vedo.....................








































































































































































































































































e Rocco a me, al massimo me pò spiccià casa........


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa m'era scappata. :mrgreen:
> 
> Aaah _"Povero Tubarao" _: 3 ore di allenamento tosto tre volte a settimana, tartaruga semi-timida, e molti dei ventenni sovrappeso e obesi che si allenano insieme a me manco li vedo.....................
> 
> ...


Ma hai preso fiato pe' fa' er finale o sta a fini' a' bombola d'ossiggeno?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta,
> hai dichiarato di essere una tradita e di aver a tua volta tradito. Però parli dei tradimenti dei tuoi svariati "amici" ma mai dei tuoi. Per cui perchè ti scandalizzi tanto se anche tu hai tradito?
> Perchè ti scandalizzi tanto se c'è un'iscrizione ad un sito pornografico? Vuoi fare la puritana, la santarella, ti scandalizzi per la pornografia e poi tradisci o passi da un amico all'istruttore di tennis facendo comunque del sesso con loro. Non sarà pornografia, ma non sarà nemmeno AMORE.
> Per cui non scandalizzarti troppo e concentrati un po meglio su colui che porterai a letto.


... sinceramente non mi ritengo ne puritana ne santarella, e non sono scandalizzata per l'iscrizione ad un sito porno. I miei svariati amici sono stati uno mio marito per 10 anni, l'altro il mio fidanzato per 3 anni e l'ultimo dopo solo 5 mesi che stiamo insieme scopro che ha bisogno di eccitarsi con il porno (..da solo). Un po' avvilita ci resto,  e giudico che forse quest'ultimo compagno non è adatto a me . Ma prima che anche lui mi tradisca voglio sentire  cosa si prova a stare dall'altra parte e mi occupo del tennista, primo tradimento della mia vita . La settimana scorsa. 
Tu mi sai dire cos'è l'Amore ?


----------



## Kid (12 Aprile 2011)

Ma io non capisco tutto sto casino: ma non si possono vedere insieme sti porno come ogni coppia che si rispetti?


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bella :up:
> 
> Ma la estremizzo ancora di più: in un laghetto di pesca sportiva d'acqua dolce non pescherai mai un spigola, che è un pesce d'acqua salata.


:upttima metafora ! 

cercherò innanzi tutto di imparare a pescare !


----------



## lothar57 (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> no, non è affatto difficile essere gran fighe, basta infilarti in un abitino aderente che esalti tutte le tue curve , quelle che hai in posti dove altre donne non hanno nemmeno i posti , salire su un tacco 10 che tende il polpaccio e ti alza i glutei in modo impertinente , sbattere gli occhioni , fingerti imbranata e ti si aprono tutte le porte . Ma noi donne stupide e superficiali si sa non sappiamo cosa sono i veri valori della vita. Perchè si sa, se una donna è bella per forza deve essere anche superficiale, mentre solo quella brutta, racchia e ammuffita può essere una donna che ha qualcosa da dire e che val la pena di ascoltare . Anche questo mi sembra di una semplicità disarmante.


 
:up::up::up:benvenuta........non ho tempo di leggere il resto,qui'stra concordo.....attenta ai puritani....e ai giovani invorniti,,,qua'ci sono ma sono bravi ragazzi/e.....ciao


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Miss Dior, è semplice, usi l'esca per gli stronzi e peschi stronzi! Se peschi con altra esca allora pescherai esseri umani.
> Sei carina?? Ottimo, questo condito a della sana intelligenza è qualcosa di stupendo, usa questo e non avrai l'amante della tartaruga vicino a te!!! :up: Vai ee stupisciti.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma io non capisco tutto sto casino: *ma non si possono vedere insieme sti porno come ogni coppia che si rispetti? *


Ah pure????:mrgreen:

me lo segno...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up:benvenuta........non ho tempo di leggere il resto,qui'stra concordo.....attenta ai puritani....e ai giovani invorniti,,,qua'ci sono ma sono bravi ragazzi/e.....ciao


:up:


----------



## Kid (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ah pure????:mrgreen:
> 
> me lo segno...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Vabbè dai, è la cosa meno perversa che facciamo io e mia moglie... :mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lothar...cvd!!! O llo hai corto o sei un insicuro, propendo su entrambi i fronti :mrgreen:


 
Danieleeee ......l'importante che lo donne...non dicano cosi',insicuro??vieni a lavorare per me...poi ti faccio vedere io
alla sera ti licenzi da solo.....


----------



## Sole (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> I miei svariati amici sono stati uno mio marito per 10 anni, l'altro il mio fidanzato per 3 anni e *l'ultimo dopo solo 5 mesi che stiamo insieme scopro che ha bisogno di eccitarsi con il porno (..da solo). Un po' avvilita ci resto, e giudico che forse quest'ultimo compagno non è adatto a me . Ma prima che anche lui mi tradisca voglio sentire cosa si prova a stare dall'altra parte* e mi occupo del tennista, primo tradimento della mia vita . La settimana scorsa.
> Tu mi sai dire cos'è l'Amore ?


Sicuramente sarai capitata con degli stronzoni, non lo metto in dubbio. La cosa che mi lascia perplessa è la facilità con cui hai liquidato le cose. Loro ti hanno deluso e tu hai messo un muro. Col secondo raccontandogli una bugia per ferirlo, con il terzo (che non ti ha tradita) mettendo le mani avanti.

C'è chi ti ha consigliato di cambiare uomini, imparando a sceglierteli meglio. Io ti do un consiglio diverso: impara ad instaurare rapporti veri con persone vere, poniti l'obiettivo di comprendere chi ti sta davanti al di là dei giudizi sbrigativi (guardi porno, mi hai delusa, non sei fatto per me) e di reagire in modo adulto.
Le relazioni infantili che si basano su bugie e finzioni si mettono in piedi in due. Tu non puoi occuparti dell'altro, ma di te stessa sì.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè dai, è la cosa meno perversa che facciamo io e mia moglie... :mexican:


No per carita', non lo consideravo perverso e' che me fa specie farme titilla' la corteccia cerebrale pe' trova' 'no stimolo pe' tromba' quella povera bestia de mi moje...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> No per carita', non lo consideravo perverso e' che me fa specie farme titilla' la corteccia cerebrale pe' trova' 'no stimolo pe' tromba' quella povera bestia de mi moje...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No, noi lo facciamo solo per simulare un'orgia! :mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No, noi lo facciamo solo per simulare un'orgia! :mexican:


beh qua ce sta bene l'avatarro de Tuba allora....

chissa' che gran leccate agli schermi che ve date allora...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Blondiee (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> Buona sera, è la prima volta che scrivo in un forum . Credo di aver deciso di scrivere qui per condividere la mia esperienza, ma soprattutto per avere l'opinione di chi ha vissuto qualcosa di simile, e farlo senza dover affidare i propri segreti ad un conoscente o pagare un terapeuta perchè ti ascolti . Ho 35 anni, sono stata tradita e ho tradito a mia volta. Ho vissuto entrambe le esperienze , ma quello che mi preoccupa di più è se riuscirò ad uscirne, se riuscirò mai più a tornare ad una vita di coppia serena e spensierata. Ho avuto un marito che tradiva e negava fino a farmi passare per una pazza visionaria , gli parlavo della mia gelosia, dei miei sospetti , del mio dolore nel vederlo flirtare con altre donne .. ma lui negava, negava, negava . Ho finito per ammalarmi chiudendo nella gola un dolore a cui nessuno credeva . E devo ringraziare quella malattia che è stata come uno schiaffo per farmi capire che la cosa più importante era la mia vita e darmi la forza di reagire . Dopo la separazione *un nuovo compagno, ma dopo pochi mesi fiuto aria di qualcosa di marcio.* Era una specie di dipendente sessuale, scopro, apparentemente un rispettabile uomo d'affari, ma frugando nella sua vita, nelle sue cose, nel suo appartamento scopro un retroscena fatto di incontri con prostitute, pornografia , feticci ... non gliene parlo apertamente, sicura che avrebbe negato spudoratamente . Penso ad una fredda vendetta. Comincio a disprezzarlo, mi fa schifo , e comincio a rallendare la nostra relazione. Fino a quando vado in vacanza con le amiche e al ritorno non mi faccio più trovare . Fino a quando decido di affrontarlo, e con tutta l'apparente serenità di questo mondo gli dico che mi dispiace, ma mi sono innamorata di un altro, più giovane e carino, che mi soddisfa di più. Questo impazzisce, va letteralmente fuori di testa ... devo arrivare a minacciarlo di denunciarlo se non mi lascia in pace. *Dopo questa relazione breve ma dolorosa, arrivo all'attuale relazione .. sembra una persona a posto , ma non mi lascio andare al 100% ,* sono sempre sul chi vive , fino a quando non scopro anche qui che il mio compagno è registrato ad un sito pornografico . E' stata una reazione istintiva. Con lui non ho parlato. Ho agito . La settimana dopo ero già a letto con il mio istruttore di tennis. Nessun senso di colpa , nessun dolore . Esco con le amiche e civetto come non ho mai fatto, mi dichiaro fidanzata ma ammiccante .. non mi riconosco . Mi trattengo per quel poco di senso del pudore che mi è rimasto, ma più volte in pochi giorni mi son dovuta trattenere molto per non darmi via. Lui non l'ho ancora lasciato . Sto riflettendo . Di sicuro non l'amo. *Vorrei una relazione semplice, pulita, fatta di due persone che si amano*. Punto . Mi chiedo se c'è ancora speranza di poterla vivere dopo esperienze come queste. Ho il terrore di essere segnata per il resto dei miei giorni dalle mie paure e dal mio passato. Ditemi che c'è speranza , per favore.


C'è sempre speranza... 

una domanda...
ma il compagno attuale e quello precedente....hai avuto modo di conoscerli un po' bene, di frequentarli da amici per un po' di tempo prima di averci insieme una relazione?


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> :upttima metafora !
> 
> cercherò innanzi tutto di imparare a pescare !


E' facile...checcevo'...:mrgreen:

te devi solo pastura' e la canna la portano i pesci stessi...

piu' facile de cosi' se more...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sicuramente sarai capitata con degli stronzoni, non lo metto in dubbio. La cosa che mi lascia perplessa è la facilità con cui hai liquidato le cose. Loro ti hanno deluso e tu hai messo un muro. Col secondo raccontandogli una bugia per ferirlo, con il terzo (che non ti ha tradita) mettendo le mani avanti.
> 
> C'è chi ti ha consigliato di cambiare uomini, imparando a sceglierteli meglio. Io ti do un consiglio diverso: impara ad instaurare rapporti veri con persone vere, poniti l'obiettivo di comprendere chi ti sta davanti al di là dei giudizi sbrigativi (guardi porno, mi hai delusa, non sei fatto per me) e di reagire in modo adulto.
> Le relazioni infantili che si basano su bugie e finzioni si mettono in piedi in due. Tu non puoi occuparti dell'altro, ma di te stessa sì.


Non è mai stato facile chiudere. In poche righe non posso riassumere le ferite e il dolore della fine di un matrimonio . La delusione di scopriere che per tutta la vita non esiste e il tuo principe azzurro e sparito, lasciando il vuoto . Ora sono una donna più realista che riesce a parlare con leggerezza anche di queste relazioni . Ma sono  sempre state lacrime e sangue te l'assicuro. Il senso di fallimento non ti abbandona mai .


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> C'è sempre speranza...
> 
> una domanda...
> ma il compagno attuale e quello precedente....hai avuto modo di conoscerli un po' bene, di frequentarli da amici per un po' di tempo prima di averci insieme una relazione?



... si, sono persone che facevano parte della mia cerchia di conoscenze/amicizie da tempo. Addirittura con uno di loro ci lavoravo insieme da 10 anni . Dopo che mi sono separata si è fatto avanti e abbiamo cominciato a frequentarci , mi è stato veramente vicino , dolce , attento , presente ... poi quando siamo diventati coppia le cose sono cambiate.


----------



## Blondiee (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> ... si, sono persone che facevano parte della mia cerchia di conoscenze/amicizie da tempo. Addirittura con uno di loro ci lavoravo insieme da 10 anni . Dopo che mi sono separata si è fatto avanti e abbiamo cominciato a frequentarci , mi è stato veramente vicino , dolce , attento , presente ... poi quando siamo diventati coppia le cose sono cambiate.


 
E' proprio vero che non si finisce mai di conoscere le persone :unhappy:


----------



## gas (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> ... sinceramente non mi ritengo ne puritana ne santarella, e non sono scandalizzata per l'iscrizione ad un sito porno. I miei svariati amici sono stati uno mio marito per 10 anni, l'altro il mio fidanzato per 3 anni e l'ultimo dopo solo 5 mesi che stiamo insieme scopro che ha bisogno di eccitarsi con il porno (..da solo). Un po' avvilita ci resto, e giudico che forse quest'ultimo compagno non è adatto a me . Ma prima che anche lui mi tradisca voglio sentire cosa si prova a stare dall'altra parte e mi occupo del tennista, primo tradimento della mia vita . La settimana scorsa.
> Tu mi sai dire cos'è l'Amore ?


Cos'è l'Amore?
Beh, l'amore è anche quello di sedersi sulle ginocchia del compagno e osservare assieme il sito porno, per poi fargli capire che il sito non ha molto di più di quello che hai tu.


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Cos'è l'Amore?
> Beh, l'amore è anche quello di sedersi sulle ginocchia del compagno e osservare assieme il sito porno, per poi fargli capire che il sito non ha molto di più di quello che hai tu.



... e se lui ti dice: " non lo guardavo io ma un collega a cui ho prestato il computer ... a me non piace questa roba, mi fa schifo , non lo farei mai tanto meno con te ! "

e poi poco convinta della sua risposta vai a vedere la sua cronologia nel pc e trovi che è un utente assiduo da due mesi ?? E' amore anche questo ? Che gli dico ?


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> ... e se lui ti dice: " non lo guardavo io ma un collega a cui ho prestato il computer ... a me non piace questa roba, mi fa schifo , non lo farei mai tanto meno con te ! "
> 
> e poi poco convinta della sua risposta* vai a vedere la sua cronologia nel pc *e trovi che è un utente assiduo da due mesi ?? E' amore anche questo ? *Che gli dico* ?


che informaticamente e' un troglodita...

cazzo e' la prima cosa quella...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> che informaticamente e' un troglodita...
> 
> cazzo e' la prima cosa quella...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




:carneval: ... hai ragione, l'unico modo per salavarsi è buttarla sull'ironia . Se ti dico che è un informatico ? Mi vien da pensare che l'abbia fatto quasi apposta , troppo da coglione ..


----------



## Tubarao (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> ... e se lui ti dice: " non lo guardavo io ma un collega a cui ho prestato il computer ... a me non piace questa roba, mi fa schifo , non lo farei mai tanto meno con te ! "
> 
> e poi poco convinta della sua risposta vai a vedere la sua cronologia nel pc e trovi che è un utente assiduo da due mesi ?? E' amore anche questo ? Che gli dico ?


Fai bene a mollarlo. Ma mica perchè guarda i siti porno. No. Fai bene a mollarlo perchè è un tonto. Cacchio.....neanche la basi del mestiere questo.


----------



## Amoremio (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> :carneval: ... hai ragione, l'unico modo per salavarsi è buttarla sull'ironia . Se ti dico che è un informatico ? Mi vien da pensare che l'abbia fatto quasi apposta , troppo da coglione ..




eh sì!
o apposta o coglione


----------



## Amoremio (12 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> eh sì!
> o apposta o coglione


la terza ipotesi è che creda che sia tonta tu


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> :carneval: ... hai ragione, l'unico modo per salavarsi è buttarla sull'ironia . Se ti dico che è un informatico ? Mi vien da pensare che l'abbia fatto quasi apposta , troppo da coglione ..



Ellamadonna...:mrgreen:

Ma a te te considera Bill Gates invece?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la terza ipotesi è che creda che sia tonta tu



la cosa che irrita di più è appunto che ti negano l'evidenza, ti trattano come una stupida...


----------



## Amoremio (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> la cosa che irrita di più è appunto che ti negano l'evidenza, ti trattano come una stupida...


vabbè
dopo essere stati smascherati vige il "negare sempre"
e alcuni non hanno il senso del ridicolo


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> la cosa che irrita di più è appunto che ti negano l'evidenza, ti trattano come una stupida...


Pero' e' strano che non si sia ricordato dei virus sporcaccioni...:mrgreen:

anche un mio pc ne e' inpestato e nun so' proprio come mai...

boh?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pero' e' strano che non si sia ricordato dei virus sporcaccioni...:mrgreen:
> 
> anche il mio pc e' infettato e nun so' proprio come mai...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




.... perchè ha un Mac e quelli non prendono i virus...non poteva usarla come scusa !!!


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> .... perchè ha un Mac e quelli non prendono i virus...non poteva usarla come scusa !!!


manco na' raucedine?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque che usino il condom, mi giunge nuova sta cosa...anche perche' il Mac nun l'ho mai cagato de striscio..


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> manco na' raucedine?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> comunque che usino il condom, mi giunge nuova sta cosa...anche perche' il Mac nun l'ho mai cagato de striscio..



si è risaputo, i mac costano di più ma son più sicuri. Hanno un sistema diverso per cui niente antivirus , puoi navigare tranquillo , non servono precauzioni ...


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> si è risaputo, i mac costano di più ma son più sicuri. Hanno un sistema diverso per cui niente antivirus , puoi navigare tranquillo , non servono precauzioni ...


Guarda che non vorrei metterti una pulce nell'orecchio, pero' le tue convinzioni so' state gia' smentite una volta...

occhio che so' tutti attaccabili...

solo se lo tieni spento stai al sicuro...damme retta...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> si è risaputo, i mac costano di più ma son più sicuri. Hanno un sistema diverso per cui niente antivirus , puoi navigare tranquillo , non servono precauzioni ...


Non ci sono troppi virus (attenzione ci sono!) perchè il sistema operativo è usato da 4 gatti in croce, cioè chi vuole spendere il doppio per un computer che vale la metà . pwerò lo ammetto, la disposizione interna dei pezzi di un IMac 27' è alquanto interessante!
Comunque Dior, ma che coglione è stato??? Un informatico poi, come lo ero io!!! Ah...ma dove è andata a finire la gioventù di un tempo...a vedere film porno negando l'accaduto :mexican:
Però Miss Dior, non negherai che la tua reazione al suo comportamento scorretto è stato anche più che scorretto, il tradimento che hai perpetrato non è giiustificabile neppure se l'istruttore di tennis fosse un gran figo...e su questo ti bacchetto. Onestà prima di tutto, con gli altri e con se stessi!
Po dai, l'struttore di Tennis che ha un braccio più grosso dell'altro non si sa se per il tennis o le pippe!!! :mexican: Scusatemi ma sono terribile ultimamente.
Tubarao, giochi a tennis???


----------



## lothar57 (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Guarda che non vorrei metterti una pulce nell'orecchio, pero' le tue convinzioni so' state gia' smentite una volta...
> 
> occhio che so' tutti attaccabili...
> 
> ...


 
Mio malgrado concordo:ha scritto un'enorme cavolata,non esiste la connesione sicura.....comunque qua'l'esperto l'abbiamo credo sia Dave o Daniele...evochiamoli cosi'sappiamo


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> il conte che macchina ha??? :mrgreen:


Renault Kangoo...
A me piacciono solo le auto come Berlingo, Doblò...spaziose e comode...acconce alla bisogna.


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> Buona sera, è la prima volta che scrivo in un forum . Credo di aver deciso di scrivere qui per condividere la mia esperienza, ma soprattutto per avere l'opinione di chi ha vissuto qualcosa di simile, e farlo senza dover affidare i propri segreti ad un conoscente o pagare un terapeuta perchè ti ascolti . Ho 35 anni, sono stata tradita e ho tradito a mia volta. Ho vissuto entrambe le esperienze , ma quello che mi preoccupa di più è se riuscirò ad uscirne, se riuscirò mai più a tornare ad una vita di coppia serena e spensierata. Ho avuto un marito che tradiva e negava fino a farmi passare per una pazza visionaria , gli parlavo della mia gelosia, dei miei sospetti , del mio dolore nel vederlo flirtare con altre donne .. ma lui negava, negava, negava . Ho finito per ammalarmi chiudendo nella gola un dolore a cui nessuno credeva . E devo ringraziare quella malattia che è stata come uno schiaffo per farmi capire che la cosa più importante era la mia vita e darmi la forza di reagire . Dopo la separazione un nuovo compagno, ma dopo pochi mesi fiuto aria di qualcosa di marcio. Era una specie di dipendente sessuale, scopro, apparentemente un rispettabile uomo d'affari, ma frugando nella sua vita, nelle sue cose, nel suo appartamento scopro un retroscena fatto di incontri con prostitute, pornografia , feticci ... non gliene parlo apertamente, sicura che avrebbe negato spudoratamente . Penso ad una fredda vendetta. Comincio a disprezzarlo, mi fa schifo , e comincio a rallendare la nostra relazione. Fino a quando vado in vacanza con le amiche e al ritorno non mi faccio più trovare . Fino a quando decido di affrontarlo, e con tutta l'apparente serenità di questo mondo gli dico che mi dispiace, ma mi sono innamorata di un altro, più giovane e carino, che mi soddisfa di più. Questo impazzisce, va letteralmente fuori di testa ... devo arrivare a minacciarlo di denunciarlo se non mi lascia in pace. Dopo questa relazione breve ma dolorosa,  arrivo all'attuale relazione .. sembra una persona a posto , ma non mi lascio andare al 100% , sono sempre sul chi vive , fino a quando non scopro anche qui che il mio compagno è registrato ad un sito pornografico . E' stata una reazione istintiva. Con lui non ho parlato. Ho agito . La settimana dopo ero già a letto con il mio istruttore di tennis. Nessun senso di colpa , nessun dolore . Esco con le amiche e civetto come non ho mai fatto, mi dichiaro fidanzata ma ammiccante .. non mi riconosco . Mi trattengo per quel poco di senso del pudore che mi è rimasto, ma più volte in pochi giorni mi son dovuta trattenere molto per non darmi via.  Lui non l'ho ancora lasciato . Sto riflettendo . *Di sicuro non l'amo. *Vorrei una relazione semplice, pulita, fatta di due persone che si amano. Punto . Mi chiedo se c'è ancora speranza di poterla vivere dopo esperienze come queste. Ho il terrore di essere segnata per il resto dei miei giorni dalle mie paure e dal mio passato. Ditemi che c'è speranza , per favore.


 Basta questo per interrompere la vostra relazione.
Una volta volta fatto ciò puoi dedicarti a te stessa: se non ti piace quello che sei diventata, inizia a mettere ordine nella tua vita, levando tutto quello che non va bene.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Renault Kangoo...
> A me piacciono solo le auto come Berlingo, Doblò...spaziose e comode...acconce alla bisogna.


Conte qui'siamo diversi,mai avuto auto estere,francesi poi...pero'per quelle cose vanno meglio quella come la tua....


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte qui'siamo diversi,mai avuto auto estere,francesi poi...pero'per quelle cose vanno meglio quella come la tua....


Aspetta la prossima è giapponese...
Una bella fordaiyuvy.


----------



## Sole (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> Non è mai stato facile chiudere. In poche righe non posso riassumere le ferite e il dolore della fine di un matrimonio . La delusione di scopriere che per tutta la vita non esiste e il tuo principe azzurro e sparito, lasciando il vuoto . Ora sono una donna più realista che riesce a parlare con leggerezza anche di queste relazioni . Ma sono sempre state lacrime e sangue te l'assicuro. Il senso di fallimento non ti abbandona mai .


Immagino e capisco bene. Non hai idea di cosa ho trovato io sul pc di mio marito, insieme alle tracce dei suoi contatti e dei suoi diversi incontri di sesso. E noi hai idea di come sia stato difficile digerire e scindere i suoi problemi dal mio ego ferito.

La differenza è che io l'ho sempre amato moltissimo e so che persona è, nonostante tutto.

Ma se non l'avessi amato e il matrimonio fosse finito, avrei comunque preso spunto da questa storia per migliorare me stessa. A me sembra (ma è solo una mia idea, magari errata) che tu abbia cercato uomini e storie fotocopia che confermassero le ragioni della rabbia che ti porti dentro.

Le storie possono finire con dolore, ma ci deve essere un'evoluzione, se no soffrire oltre che essere brutto serve anche a poco!


----------



## Rita1973 (12 Aprile 2011)

posso farti una domanda Miss? (uffi non mi piace chiamarti così...)
Dior... 

Tu ti esnti in qualche modo in colpa per ciò che ti è successo? o ti ci sei sentita?

Nei rapporti che hai avuto con questi uomini, traspare comunque una violazione del tuo essere Donna... l'ho messo con la lettera maiuscola.
Non che vedere film porno sia una cosa da perversi, ma se mi dovessi mettere nei panni di una ragazza/moglie il cui marito guarda certe cose per eccitarsi mi sentirei umiliata dentro, come essere appunto Donna, calpestata nella femminilità e sensualità, quindi mi domando, ricerchi forse sempre gli stessi stereotipi perchè ti han rubato in precedenza una cosa importane?

Forse credi di non meritare altro?
Ed il fatto che sono uomini narcisi, forse appunto come dicevo all'inzio il fatto che ti sia stato rubato, e metto tra virgolette, " questo potere" chiamamolo accettazione di se, anche se nei narcisi vine super stra valutato e maggiorato, ti porta a ricercare negli altri questo potere?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> *no, non è affatto difficile essere gran fighe, basta infilarti in un abitino aderente che esalti tutte le tue curve , quelle che hai in posti dove altre donne non hanno nemmeno i posti , salire su un tacco 10 che tende il polpaccio e ti alza i glutei in modo impertinente , sbattere gli occhioni , fingerti imbranata e ti si aprono tutte le porte* . Ma noi donne stupide e superficiali si sa non sappiamo cosa sono i veri valori della vita. Perchè si sa, se una donna è bella per forza deve essere anche superficiale, mentre solo quella brutta, racchia e ammuffita può essere una donna che ha qualcosa da dire e che val la pena di ascoltare . Anche questo mi sembra di una semplicità disarmante.


 
:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

E questo significherebbe essere delle gran fiche?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> E questo significherebbe essere delle gran fiche?


Per molti maschi, fidati è questo che significa.
Dipende sempre come ci si rapporta uomo e donna eh?


----------



## aristocat (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> no, non è affatto difficile essere gran fighe, basta infilarti in un abitino aderente che esalti tutte le tue curve , quelle che hai in posti dove altre donne non hanno nemmeno i posti , salire su un tacco 10 che tende il polpaccio e ti alza i glutei in modo impertinente , sbattere gli occhioni , fingerti imbranata e ti si aprono tutte le porte . Ma noi donne stupide e superficiali si sa non sappiamo cosa sono i veri valori della vita. Perchè si sa, se una donna è bella per forza deve essere anche superficiale, mentre solo quella brutta, racchia e ammuffita può essere una donna che ha qualcosa da dire e che val la pena di ascoltare . Anche questo mi sembra di una semplicità disarmante.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per molti maschi, fidati è questo che significa.
> Dipende sempre come ci si rapporta uomo e donna eh?


 
Quel che mi preoccupa di più è che per molte femmine, tra cui la nostra amica Dior, questo è considerato essere gran fiche.

Secondo me dipende da come ci si rapporta tra se stesse e l'immagine di donna che si pensa possa essere quella gradita al maschio di turno.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quel che mi preoccupa di più è che per molte femmine, tra cui la nostra amica Dior, questo è considerato essere gran fiche.
> 
> Secondo me dipende da come ci si rapporta tra se stesse e l'immagine di donna che si pensa possa essere quella gradita al maschio di turno.


Chiara...la disistima gioca bruttissimi scherzi...
Tu ti guardi allo specchio e ti trovi pessima...ma ti dici...però sono una gran figa...
Quando non hai potuto vivere profondamente...vivi superficialmente...

Siamo nell'epoca del sembrare...
Tu sei.


----------



## Rita1973 (12 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Quel che mi preoccupa di più è che per molte femmine, tra cui la nostra amica Dior, questo è considerato essere gran fiche.*
> 
> Secondo me dipende da come ci si rapporta tra se stesse e l'immagine di donna che si pensa possa essere quella gradita al maschio di turno.


Secondo me invece Dior stava solo facendo ilarità sull'essere fighe.... per come l'ha descritto lei

e scusate l'OT ma l'immagine di gran fighe che vediamo quotidianamente in televisione e sui gironali è proprio questa! non stupiamoci poi se i nostri figli a 13 anni ne sanno più di noi e vanno in giro già con minigonne ascellari e tacchi a spillo.....!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Secondo me invece Dior stava solo facendo ilarità sull'essere fighe.... per come l'ha descritto lei
> 
> e scusate l'OT ma l'immagine di gran fighe che vediamo quotidianamente in televisione e sui gironali è proprio questa! non stupiamoci poi se i nostri figli a 13 anni ne sanno più di noi e vanno in giro già con minigonne ascellari e tacchi a spillo.....!!!


 
Ti invito a leggerla bene tra le righe.


----------



## Rita1973 (12 Aprile 2011)

letta tra le righe...... schernisce il prototipo donna di cui forse fa parte, ma ne fa parte solo per uno scopo personale non certo perchè crede fermamente che una donna figa sia davvero quel modello da lei descritto....

Poi va bhe non sono psicologa ma è ciò che evinco da ciò che ha scritto fino ad ora


----------



## Giolovegio (13 Aprile 2011)

Arrivo tardi a rispondere a questo post..........e diciamo ke ho tralasciato un po le altre risposte cosi esprimo il mio parere
Ti kiedi se ne uscirai.................io ti dico di no perkè hai scoperto il gusto di tradire e anke se troverai qualcuno ke non ti tradisce tu tradirai perkè sei entrata nel vortice del tradimento,e dato ke sei stata tradita x prima difficilmente riuscirai ad innamorarti perkè di sicuro intorno a te avrai costruito un muro x proteggerti e quindi vivrai i sentimenti di striscio.
Come al solito tutto quel ke ho scritto puo essere sbagliato perkè non sono uno psicologo e non vivo questa tua esperienza,è solo il mio pensiero in base al tuo messaggio iniziale.
:up:ciao.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Aspetta la prossima è giapponese...
> Una bella fordaiyuvy.


 

che roba e'??


----------



## Amoremio (13 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quel che mi preoccupa di più è che per molte femmine, tra cui la nostra amica Dior, questo è considerato essere gran fiche.
> 
> ..........


 
fai la "tara", chiara

quello che miss dior dice potrebbe essere più un portato dell'amarezza contingente che del suo reale modo di pensare


----------



## Amoremio (13 Aprile 2011)

Giolovegio ha detto:


> Arrivo tardi a rispondere a questo post..........e diciamo ke ho tralasciato un po le altre risposte cosi esprimo il mio parere
> Ti kiedi se ne uscirai.................io ti dico di no perkè hai scoperto il gusto di tradire e anke se troverai qualcuno ke non ti tradisce tu tradirai perkè sei entrata nel vortice del tradimento,e dato ke sei stata tradita x prima difficilmente riuscirai ad innamorarti perkè di sicuro intorno a te avrai costruito un muro x proteggerti e quindi vivrai i sentimenti di striscio.
> Come al solito tutto quel ke ho scritto puo essere sbagliato perkè *non sono uno psicologo* e non vivo questa tua esperienza,è solo il mio pensiero in base al tuo messaggio iniziale.
> :up:ciao.


 ekkekazzo!  miiiii

*maddai? *


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ekkekazzo! miiiii
> 
> *maddai? *


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2011)

*Ma ch dici???*

Ma che c.... dici?Guarda che in particolari pereodi della nostra vita...può capitare di far delle cose contrarie alla nostra etica e alla nostra indole...non significa che una volta tradito tradiremo sempre.....a me è successo....e mai più fatto.....!!!


----------



## miss Dior (13 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quel che mi preoccupa di più è che per molte femmine, tra cui la nostra amica Dior, questo è considerato essere gran fiche.
> 
> Secondo me dipende da come ci si rapporta tra se stesse e l'immagine di donna che si pensa possa essere quella gradita al maschio di turno.


La mia era la  risposta ad una provocazione ... credo che il valore di una persona si valuti indipendentemente dal suo aspetto e solo conoscendola.
Tuttavia anche lo stereotipo bella ma stupida credo sia altrettanto preoccupante . Alla fine se rifletti amiamo circondarci di cose belle e vederle . La bellezza ci attrae inevitabilmente, che sia una persona, un'auto , una casa, un panorama ... ovviamente poi nelle scelte entrano in gioco altri valori, ma l'istinto se lo ascolti senza filtri ti porterà sempre a preferire la bellezza . Per cui perchè condannarla per partito preso ? O condannare il maschio che la gradisce ?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> che roba e'??


La fanno a Fukushima....e' senza fanali perche' la sera s'illumina da sola...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (13 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> La mia era la  risposta ad una provocazione ... credo che il valore di una persona si valuti indipendentemente dal suo aspetto e solo conoscendola.
> Tuttavia anche lo stereotipo bella ma stupida credo sia altrettanto preoccupante . Alla fine se rifletti amiamo circondarci di cose belle e vederle . La bellezza ci attrae inevitabilmente, che sia una persona, un'auto , una casa, un panorama ... ovviamente poi nelle scelte entrano in gioco altri valori, ma l'istinto se lo ascolti senza filtri ti porterà sempre a preferire la bellezza . Per cui perchè condannarla per partito preso ? O condannare il maschio che la gradisce ?


E' quello che pensi tu, in assurdo io vedo una persona per quello che è e sinceramente se la gente vedesse la mia ex con gli occhi con cui la vedo io vedrebbe un mostro orribile bavoso ed orribile, viscida come una merda. Eppure prima era tanto bella per me...ora solo merdaccia. 
vedi un poco che la bellezza è solo soggettiva e chi non è capace di vivere questa soggettività ha dei seri problemi.


----------



## miss Dior (13 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non ci sono troppi virus (attenzione ci sono!) perchè il sistema operativo è usato da 4 gatti in croce, cioè chi vuole spendere il doppio per un computer che vale la metà . pwerò lo ammetto, la disposizione interna dei pezzi di un IMac 27' è alquanto interessante!
> Comunque Dior, ma che coglione è stato??? Un informatico poi, come lo ero io!!! Ah...ma dove è andata a finire la gioventù di un tempo...a vedere film porno negando l'accaduto :mexican:
> Però Miss Dior, non negherai che la tua reazione al suo comportamento scorretto è stato anche più che scorretto, il tradimento che hai perpetrato non è giiustificabile neppure se l'istruttore di tennis fosse un gran figo...e su questo ti bacchetto. Onestà prima di tutto, con gli altri e con se stessi!
> Po dai, l'struttore di Tennis che ha un braccio più grosso dell'altro non si sa se per il tennis o le pippe!!! :mexican: Scusatemi ma sono terribile ultimamente.
> Tubarao, giochi a tennis???


 hahahaha , a proposito del braccio più grosso, sai che quando l'ho conosciuto (il tennista) ho notato subito la mano destra callosa , proprio con i segni dell'impugnatura... devo averlo guardato proprio strano perchè mi ha detto subito ridendo: non ti preoccupare non è per le pippe che mi faccio ma per via della racchetta .....


----------



## Daniele (13 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> hahahaha , a proposito del braccio più grosso, sai che quando l'ho conosciuto (il tennista) ho notato subito la mano destra callosa , proprio con i segni dell'impugnatura... devo averlo guardato proprio strano perchè mi ha detto subito ridendo: non ti preoccupare non è per le pippe che mi faccio ma per via della racchetta .....


Si si, per la racchetta. Guarda caso io facevo agonistica e solo un piccolo callo ho!!! Pipparolo oltre che bugiardo!!!  Ahhhh, la gioventù moderna.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> hahahaha , a proposito del braccio più grosso, sai che quando l'ho conosciuto (il tennista) ho notato subito la mano destra callosa , proprio con i segni dell'impugnatura... devo averlo guardato proprio strano perchè mi ha detto subito ridendo: non ti preoccupare non è per le pippe che mi faccio ma per via della racchetta .....


Scusa se intervengo ma a me una frase come questa al primo incontro mi avrebbe fatto passare qualunque grillo per la testa:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Daniele (13 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa se intervengo ma a me una frase come questa al primo incontro mi avrebbe fatto passare qualunque grillo per la testa:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


nel senso che è una ammissione di pippe??? Suvvia, farfalla, capiamolo, se adora se stesso come fa l'amore lui con se stesso non c'è nessuno, no???


----------



## miss Dior (13 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' quello che pensi tu, in assurdo io vedo una persona per quello che è e sinceramente se la gente vedesse la mia ex con gli occhi con cui la vedo io vedrebbe un mostro orribile bavoso ed orribile, viscida come una merda. Eppure prima era tanto bella per me...ora solo merdaccia.
> vedi un poco che la bellezza è solo soggettiva e chi non è capace di vivere questa soggettività ha dei seri problemi.



... parliamo di due cose diverse . Tu di bellezza soggettiva, io di quella oggettiva . Anche i miei ex erano  e sono ancora uomini molto belli , lo devo riconoscere . Ai miei occhi non è che hanno perso la bellezza , hanno perso l'attrazione a causa di quello che ho vissuto . Sono due cose diverse a mio giudizio.  E cmq hai ancora tanta rabbia in corpo , mai pensato di sfogarti con qualche sport ? .... magari il tennis ? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (13 Aprile 2011)

Miss Dior, io sono sempre stato oggettivamente bello e me ne sono sempre fottuto alla grande. La mia ex aveva occhi stupendi, da allora nelle foto che poi ho buttato via stracciandole ho visto solo uno sguardo di una persona viscida, ho visto in quella persona odio verso di me e bellezza o no mi chiedo chi possa avere affianco quel cesso! 
Mi sono sfogato facendo tempi record correndo, nuotando come un pazzo, facendo palestra e tirando su pesi che nessuno direbbe visto il mio fisico, ma non mi scarico. Ho ovviamente giocato anche a tennis, ma per via dell'allenamento di molti anni fa ho un problema forte ad una spalla.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> nel senso che è una ammissione di pippe??? Suvvia, farfalla, capiamolo, se adora se stesso come fa l'amore lui con se stesso non c'è nessuno, no???


nel senso che se la prima volta che incontro un uomo, la prima cosa che vuole farmi sapere di sè è che non si fà le pippe.....scusami ma mi dà l'idea dello spessore dell'uomo


----------



## Kid (13 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> nel senso che se la prima volta che incontro un uomo, la prima cosa che vuole farmi sapere di sè è che non si fà le pippe.....scusami ma mi dà l'idea dello spessore dell'uomo


Ma più che altro, che uomo è uno che non si fa le pippe! :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma più che altro, che uomo è uno che non si fa le pippe! :rotfl:


Esatto. La prima cosa che mi dice è una palla collossale....Aspetta almeno il secondo incontro e mi dici che mi ami e che presto lascerai tua moglie:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa se intervengo ma a me una frase come questa al primo incontro mi avrebbe fatto passare qualunque grillo per la testa:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


 
come sempre mia cara concordo..che invornito il maestro


----------



## Daniele (13 Aprile 2011)

Ok, appurato che l'insegnante di tennis, quando non tira su Miss Dior, si ammazza di sseghe come manco un adolescente farebbe...in effetti l'inziare dicendo questo è alquanto poco elegante.


----------



## miss Dior (13 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, appurato che l'insegnante di tennis, quando non tira su Miss Dior, si ammazza di sseghe come manco un adolescente farebbe...in effetti l'inziare dicendo questo è alquanto poco elegante.



... ma dai su ...   adesso non ammazzatemi così il povero tennista... lui fa solo il suo mestiere ... ovvio che non può essere un principe di eleganza ...


----------



## Tubarao (13 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> ... ma dai su ...   adesso non ammazzatemi così il povero tennista... *lui fa solo il suo mestiere* ... ovvio che non può essere un principe di eleganza ...


Il Boy Toy :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> ... ma dai su ...   adesso non ammazzatemi così il povero tennista... lui fa solo il suo mestiere ... ovvio che non può essere un principe di eleganza ...


Da come lo difendi me sa che n'artra partitella e' nell'aria...neh?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## miss Dior (13 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> nel senso che se la prima volta che incontro un uomo, la prima cosa che vuole farmi sapere di sè è che non si fà le pippe.....scusami ma mi dà l'idea dello spessore dell'uomo



..bhe non è stata proprio la prima cosa...


----------



## miss Dior (13 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Da come lo difendi me sa che n'artra partitella e' nell'aria...neh?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



hahaha ... troppo simpatico ! ! :carneval: non credo che ci farò altre partite ! Adesso mi son data al nuoto !!!


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> hahaha ... troppo simpatico ! ! :carneval: non credo che ci farò altre partite ! Adesso mi son data al nuoto !!!


ahia...dobbiamo avvisare qualcuno o e' gia' tardi?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (13 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> Adesso mi son data al nuoto !!!


Stile ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stile ? :mrgreen:


Tantissimo...e' Diorrre ao'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## miss Dior (13 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stile ? :mrgreen:


Libero ! :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> Vorrei una relazione semplice, pulita, fatta di due persone che si amano. Punto . Mi chiedo se c'è ancora speranza di poterla vivere dopo esperienze come queste. Ho il terrore di essere segnata per il resto dei miei giorni dalle mie paure e dal mio passato. Ditemi che c'è speranza , per favore.


Ciao, benvenuta. Io non credo siano capitate per caso tutte queste esperienze negative. Come ti senti quando fai tu la parte della ragazza "cattiva"? E' soltanto una reazione o c'è qualcosa di più?


----------



## xfactor (14 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> Buona sera, è la prima volta che scrivo in un forum . Credo di aver deciso di scrivere qui per condividere la mia esperienza, ma soprattutto per avere l'opinione di chi ha vissuto qualcosa di simile, e farlo senza dover affidare i propri segreti ad un conoscente o pagare un terapeuta perchè ti ascolti . Ho 35 anni, sono stata tradita e ho tradito a mia volta. Ho vissuto entrambe le esperienze , ma quello che mi preoccupa di più è se riuscirò ad uscirne, se riuscirò mai più a tornare ad una vita di coppia serena e spensierata. Ho avuto un marito che tradiva e negava fino a farmi passare per una pazza visionaria , gli parlavo della mia gelosia, dei miei sospetti , del mio dolore nel vederlo flirtare con altre donne .. ma lui negava, negava, negava . Ho finito per ammalarmi chiudendo nella gola un dolore a cui nessuno credeva . E devo ringraziare quella malattia che è stata come uno schiaffo per farmi capire che la cosa più importante era la mia vita e darmi la forza di reagire . Dopo la separazione un nuovo compagno, ma dopo pochi mesi fiuto aria di qualcosa di marcio. Era una specie di dipendente sessuale, scopro, apparentemente un rispettabile uomo d'affari, ma frugando nella sua vita, nelle sue cose, nel suo appartamento scopro un retroscena fatto di incontri con prostitute, pornografia , feticci ... non gliene parlo apertamente, sicura che avrebbe negato spudoratamente . Penso ad una fredda vendetta. Comincio a disprezzarlo, mi fa schifo , e comincio a rallendare la nostra relazione. Fino a quando vado in vacanza con le amiche e al ritorno non mi faccio più trovare . Fino a quando decido di affrontarlo, e con tutta l'apparente serenità di questo mondo gli dico che mi dispiace, ma mi sono innamorata di un altro, più giovane e carino, che mi soddisfa di più. Questo impazzisce, va letteralmente fuori di testa ... devo arrivare a minacciarlo di denunciarlo se non mi lascia in pace. Dopo questa relazione breve ma dolorosa, arrivo all'attuale relazione .. sembra una persona a posto , ma non mi lascio andare al 100% , sono sempre sul chi vive , fino a quando non scopro anche qui che il mio compagno è registrato ad un sito pornografico . E' stata una reazione istintiva. Con lui non ho parlato. Ho agito . La settimana dopo ero già a letto con il mio istruttore di tennis. Nessun senso di colpa , nessun dolore . Esco con le amiche e civetto come non ho mai fatto, mi dichiaro fidanzata ma ammiccante .. non mi riconosco . Mi trattengo per quel poco di senso del pudore che mi è rimasto, ma più volte in pochi giorni mi son dovuta trattenere molto per non darmi via. Lui non l'ho ancora lasciato . Sto riflettendo . Di sicuro non l'amo. Vorrei una relazione semplice, pulita, fatta di due persone che si amano. Punto . Mi chiedo se c'è ancora speranza di poterla vivere dopo esperienze come queste. Ho il terrore di essere segnata per il resto dei miei giorni dalle mie paure e dal mio passato. Ditemi che c'è speranza , per favore.


 
Secondo te andando in giro a darla a destra e a manca è il rimedio giusto? Sinceramente mi capitasse una come te , mi farei la mia trombatina e ....grazie e arrivederci!


----------



## Rita1973 (14 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Secondo te andando in giro a darla a destra e a manca è il rimedio giusto? Sinceramente mi capitasse una come te , mi farei la mia trombatina e ....grazie e arrivederci!


Ma secondo me sarebbe il contrario.. non è che a te capita una come lei (poi in che senso come lei? lei come è?) ma sarebbe il contrario.. a lei capiterebbe uno come te .. senza offesa eh::::
A lei capitano uomini così perchè probabillmente se li sceglie in modo inconsapevole, perchè crede forse che non si merita di più!!!
Invece per la sua salvezza dovrebbe capire ce lei si merita di più e si merita una storia pulita e semplice!!!!


----------



## xfactor (14 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Ma secondo me sarebbe il contrario.. non è che a te capita una come lei (poi in che senso come lei? lei come è?) ma sarebbe il contrario.. a lei capiterebbe uno come te .. senza offesa eh::::
> A lei capitano uomini così perchè probabillmente se li sceglie in modo inconsapevole, perchè crede forse che non si merita di più!!!
> Invece per la sua salvezza dovrebbe capire ce lei si merita di più e si merita una storia pulita e semplice!!!!


Lei è una donna " allegra?"  , ed un uomo che la franquenti , la valuta per come si comporta! Ripeto se nella remota possibilità mi capitasse una come lei " allegra" , la valuterei per come è !


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> La mia era la risposta ad una provocazione ... credo che il valore di una persona si valuti indipendentemente dal suo aspetto e solo conoscendola.
> Tuttavia anche lo stereotipo bella ma stupida credo sia altrettanto preoccupante . Alla fine se rifletti amiamo circondarci di cose belle e vederle . La bellezza ci attrae inevitabilmente, che sia una persona, *un'auto* , una casa, un panorama ... ovviamente poi nelle scelte entrano in gioco altri valori, ma l'istinto se lo ascolti senza filtri ti porterà sempre a preferire la bellezza . *Per cui perchè condannarla per partito preso ? O condannare il maschio che la gradisce ?*


 
Mai fatto


----------



## Rita1973 (14 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Lei è una donna " allegra?" , ed un uomo che la franquenti , la valuta per come si comporta! Ripeto se nella remota possibilità mi capitasse una come lei " allegra" , la valuterei per come è !


Ma tu hai letto la sua storia ho hai letto solo ciò che ti ha fatto comodo?


----------



## xfactor (15 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Ma tu hai letto la sua storia ho hai letto solo ciò che ti ha fatto comodo?


 
..........Vorrei una relazione semplice, pulita, fatta di due persone che si amano..........quindi nel frattempo che aspetto vaccio la vacca?


----------



## miss Dior (15 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ..........Vorrei una relazione semplice, pulita, fatta di due persone che si amano..........quindi nel frattempo che aspetto vaccio la vacca?



Grazie ,  un commetto veramente elegante.


----------



## Rita1973 (15 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ..........Vorrei una relazione semplice, pulita, fatta di due persone che si amano..........quindi nel frattempo che aspetto vaccio la vacca?


Qui o ho letto male io o tu!!  non mi pare stia facendo la parte della ragazzina leggera, ha esposto i suoi problemi... le sue scoperte.... stica ma hai letto i suoi ex cosa facevano????? Bho... forse devo ritornare a  prendere lezioni di italiano....


----------



## xfactor (15 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> Grazie ,  un commetto veramente elegante.



........niente figurati!


----------



## xfactor (15 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Qui o ho letto male io o tu!!  non mi pare stia facendo la parte della ragazzina leggera, ha esposto i suoi problemi... le sue scoperte.... stica ma hai letto i suoi ex cosa facevano????? Bho... forse devo ritornare a  prendere lezioni di italiano....


Non serve che tu ripassi l'italiano , ogni tanto usa il cervellino! Se ha trovato degli emeriti stronzi in parte è colpa sua , e non vedo perchè lei si debba comportare come gli " STRONZI" !........Tu non mi ami più!


----------



## tenebroso67 (15 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> ............Vorrei una relazione semplice, pulita, fatta di due persone che si *amano*. Punto . *Mi chiedo se c'è ancora speranza di poterla vivere dopo esperienze come queste*. Ho il terrore di essere segnata per il resto dei miei giorni dalle mie paure e dal mio passato. *Ditemi che c'è speranza* , per favore.


Hai sofferto per essere stata tradita
ma tutt'ora hai tradito senza farti scrupoli
e cerchi continuamente situazioni che abbiano unicamente uno sfogo sessuale.

Una persona a me molto cara ha avuto in passato un comportamento simile al tuo e ne e' uscita parecchio malconcia ;
ha dovuto resettare la sua vita allontanandosi da tutti per poterla riprendere in mano con lucidita'.

Se vuoi davvero sperare in una vita diversa,
devi tu stessa essere diversa da come ti comporti ora.

Se cerchi amore devi credere nell'amore.


----------



## aristocat (16 Aprile 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Se cerchi amore devi credere nell'amore.


:umile:


----------



## Rita1973 (16 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Non serve che tu ripassi l'italiano , ogni tanto usa il *cervellino*! Se ha trovato degli emeriti stronzi in parte è colpa sua , e non vedo perchè lei si debba comportare come gli " STRONZI" !........Tu non mi ami più!


A me pare che io il mio cervellino lo so usare.... ehhhhhhhhh poi ho quellaparte che è sentimentale .. e che cerca di vedere le varie sfaccettature.... cosa che probabilmente a te manca...  senza offesa ehhhhh
Allora Dior, ha incontrato sempre stronzi, ha avuto una bruttissima esperienza da piccola, non credi forse che per lei è questo lo steretipo di relazione "normale?" ma che cozza con ciò che in realtà vuole?
Cioè mettiamo che io cresca in un ambiente violento, io vedo come dogma la violenza come atto di amore, ci può stare eh....!!! e così per tutte le altre cose, non sempre si è disposti o capaci di vedere che le cose non sono così che nonle vogliamo così, è più facile ripercorrere sempre gli stessi steretipi, primo perchè scoprire la nostra verità fa male, secondoperchè costa fatica!!! Emotiva!


----------



## xfactor (17 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> A me pare che io il mio cervellino lo so usare.... ehhhhhhhhh poi ho quellaparte che è sentimentale .. e che cerca di vedere le varie sfaccettature.... cosa che probabilmente a te manca...  senza offesa ehhhhh
> Allora Dior, ha incontrato sempre stronzi, ha avuto una bruttissima esperienza da piccola, non credi forse che per lei è questo lo steretipo di relazione "normale?" ma che cozza con ciò che in realtà vuole?
> Cioè mettiamo che io cresca in un ambiente violento, io vedo come dogma la violenza come atto di amore, ci può stare eh....!!! e così per tutte le altre cose, non sempre si è disposti o capaci di vedere che le cose non sono così che nonle vogliamo così, è più facile ripercorrere sempre gli stessi steretipi, primo perchè scoprire la nostra verità fa male, secondoperchè costa fatica!!! Emotiva!


............Mio padre era sempre ubriaco, e non ho mai pensato che esserlo fosse normale, anzi a 16 anni stavo lontano dai Bar ........tutto dipende da cosa si vuol fare , o essere!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ............Mio padre era sempre ubriaco, e non ho mai pensato che esserlo fosse normale, anzi a 16 anni stavo lontano dai Bar ........tutto dipende da cosa si vuol fare , o essere!


Beh non sono pochi i figli che ragionano così vedendo il genitore: Io non sarò mai una persona così, farò di tutto per essere una persona diversa.
La letteratura psichiatrica insegna che da famiglie esemplari sono scaturite personalità devianti, da famiglie disastrate ottime persone.
Poi basta osservare dei fratelli in una famiglia, ognuno ha la propria indole a prescindere.

Molti figli compatiscono i loro genitori e si vergognano di loro: l'ho scoperto nella mia esperienza di insegnante...quasi dicessero, ehm, dai non ti preoccupare per i miei: non ci arrivano.


----------



## Rita1973 (18 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ............Mio padre era sempre ubriaco, e non ho mai pensato che esserlo fosse normale, anzi a 16 anni stavo lontano dai Bar ........tutto dipende da cosa si vuol fare , o essere!


Ma cavolo mica siamo tutti uguali eh???!!!!
Se non sai cosa è l'amore o cosa sia fare sacrifici perchè nessuno te li ha insegnati.. è possibile ripercorrere la stessa strada eh......


----------



## miss Dior (18 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> A me pare che io il mio cervellino lo so usare.... ehhhhhhhhh poi ho quellaparte che è sentimentale .. e che cerca di vedere le varie sfaccettature.... cosa che probabilmente a te manca...  senza offesa ehhhhh
> Allora Dior, ha incontrato sempre stronzi, ha avuto una bruttissima esperienza da piccola, non credi forse che per lei è questo lo steretipo di relazione "normale?" ma che cozza con ciò che in realtà vuole?
> Cioè mettiamo che io cresca in un ambiente violento, io vedo come dogma la violenza come atto di amore, ci può stare eh....!!! e così per tutte le altre cose, non sempre si è disposti o capaci di vedere che le cose non sono così che nonle vogliamo così, è più facile ripercorrere sempre gli stessi steretipi, primo perchè scoprire la nostra verità fa male, secondoperchè costa fatica!!! Emotiva!



infatti la mia domanda sin dall'inizio è stata : c'è speranza ? mi rendo conto di cadere negli stessi stereotipi e di comportarmi in maniera sbagliata. Credo che averne preso consapevolezza sia un passo.
Chiedo a voi cosa devo fare concretamente. Sempre secondo la vostra opinione . La risposta quasi all'unisono è stata quella di lasciare il mio attuale compagno e resettare. Ora , vi chiedo, deciso questo.. come si fa a lasciare una persona ? cosa gli si dice ? in questo caso particolare ? si confessa un tradimento, si cercano giustificazioni , si cerca di spiegare ?


----------



## Tubarao (18 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> infatti la mia domanda sin dall'inizio è stata : c'è speranza ? mi rendo conto di cadere negli stessi stereotipi e di comportarmi in maniera sbagliata. Credo che averne preso consapevolezza sia un passo.
> Chiedo a voi cosa devo fare concretamente. Sempre secondo la vostra opinione . La risposta quasi all'unisono è stata quella di lasciare il mio attuale compagno e resettare. Ora , vi chiedo, deciso questo.. come si fa a lasciare una persona ? cosa gli si dice ? in questo caso particolare ? si confessa un tradimento, si cercano giustificazioni , si cerca di spiegare ?


Si dovrebbe cercare di causare il meno dolore possibile, e non esiste una ricetta valida per tutti.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ............Mio padre era sempre ubriaco, e non ho mai pensato che esserlo fosse normale, anzi a 16 anni stavo lontano dai Bar ........tutto dipende da cosa si vuol fare , o essere!


 
però ora ti fai di crack dalla mattina alla sera

anche questo non è bello, sai?


----------



## Papero (18 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> però ora ti fai di crack dalla mattina alla sera
> 
> anche questo non è bello, sai?



davvero? minchia!!! cervello in pappa....


----------



## Rita1973 (18 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> infatti la mia domanda sin dall'inizio è stata : c'è speranza ? mi rendo conto di cadere negli stessi stereotipi e di comportarmi in maniera sbagliata. Credo che averne preso consapevolezza sia un passo.
> Chiedo a voi cosa devo fare concretamente. Sempre secondo la vostra opinione . La risposta quasi all'unisono è stata quella di lasciare il mio attuale compagno e resettare. Ora , vi chiedo, deciso questo.. come si fa a lasciare una persona ? cosa gli si dice ? in questo caso particolare ? si confessa un tradimento, si cercano giustificazioni , si cerca di spiegare ?


Si cerca solo prima di tutto di capire se stessi, magari se non si è capace da soli anche chiedendo aiuto psicologico, poi essere sinceri con l'altra persona cercando di ferirla il meno possibile, tu cosa provii per questa persona?
La ami? Hai paura di rimanere sola? cerca di fare una autoanalisi e cerca di amarti, devi capire che meriti di più, se ciò che hai non ti piace non accontentarti.. sempre cercando di non ledere l'altro...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Aprile 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> davvero? minchia!!! cervello in pappa....


scherzavo sciocchino


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2011)

Miss Dior, dapprima dovresti pensare cosa provi per il tuo compagno, se non lo ami lascialo dicendogli la verità, cioè che non lo ami...ma se fossi in te non gli direi che hai scoperto che è un grande taglia legna e neppure che lo hai tradito. Digli la verità tralasciando il tradimento...ma se non ti credesse e si insospettisse dovrai dirgli tutto.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> sai a volte succede che si cerca nell'altro le cose che non abbiamo ...
> caratteristiche che non abbiamo..
> Forse lei si "innamora" di queste persone, perchè i narcisi sono solitamente sicuri di se e puntano il tutto sul loro lato estetico e si credono i migliori... e niente li abbatte... Una persona che non si piace potrebbe, credo, incappare sempre in belloni, perchè vedono in loro un miraggio.... Cosa di sconvolgente ti è successo? Sempre che possa essere scritto in un forum, e sempre che tu ti senta di dirlo...
> Solo che se non risolvi questa lacuna purtroppo il tutto si ripeterà all'infinito...



Penso che tu ci abbia azzeccato in pieno. Bellissimo post... anche se ti sei cancellata, è un bellissimo post e rivela una ottima capacità di analisi. :up:


----------

